# worst drug youve ever done



## rory420420 (Mar 16, 2013)

So the best drug thread is here,so why not opposite? What's the worst? And why?
Mines alcohol,opiates and xanax..alcohol cause I have a problem(working on it),opiates cause I died,an so did 8 friends(I lived luckily,and xanax..I've only don't this drug 2 times and both times an entire 18 hours of my life was erased..I can't get with a drug that makes you "feel so good" and then you can't remember how good you felt the next day(afternoon)..kinda pointless...oh..add crack..I hit it once and got no high at all..I don't mess with anything but psychedelics...they are soul food


----------



## GOD HERE (Mar 16, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> So the best drug thread is here,so why not opposite? What's the worst? And why?
> Mines alcohol,opiates and xanax..alcohol cause I have a problem(working on it),opiates cause I died,an so did 8 friends(I lived luckily,and xanax..I've only don't this drug 2 times and both times an entire 18 hours of my life was erased..I can't get with a drug that makes you "feel so good" and then you can't remember how good you felt the next day(afternoon)..kinda pointless...oh..add crack..I hit it once and got no high at all..I don't mess with anything but psychedelics...they are soul food


That's weird because I feel the opposite. Mixing klonopin and alcohol was one of my first highs and a pretty nice one at that. I've never had a good trip on mushrooms though. I don't seem to get the euphoria that others get. Dilaudid had me puking my brains out, so that was probably the shittiest high.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 16, 2013)

Salvia Divinorum. Fucking worst thing I've ever done in my life.


----------



## Taviddude (Mar 16, 2013)

Crack...

Pointless, worthless, useless high.


----------



## chewberto (Mar 16, 2013)

Yup salvia sucks! I have done it all, I have slammed ghb and crack! Just to name some stupids


----------



## chewberto (Mar 16, 2013)

Taviddude said:


> Crack...
> 
> Pointless, worthless, useless high.


Crack is awesome! Just the need a hit every 2 minutes thing sucks!


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Mar 16, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Salvia Divinorum. Fucking worst thing I've ever done in my life.



Watching your friends ceiling become liquid isn't fun to you?

Totally agree with the caveat of heroin. I know why people love it, but I puked my dick off the one time I tried it. If you like it thats all you. I enjoyed none of it.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 17, 2013)

DutchKillsRambo said:


> Watching your friends ceiling become liquid isn't fun to you?
> 
> Totally agree with the caveat of heroin. I know why people love it, but I puked my dick off the one time I tried it. If you like it thats all you. I enjoyed none of it.


It wasn't anything like that. I felt like I was stuck in some kind of machine and it was tearing me off in strips. It was like a huge cylinder and I could hear several dozen voices screaming and could see the same thing happening to them. I had several other things happen in that experience that I don't even want to think about let alone write about. When I came back I was in a fetal position between my bed and the night stand. I had moved an oak monstrosity a foot or two to make myself fit. I have no recollection of doing that. None. When I came back it was like a tv switching off. It took me months to get over it. It was as real and tactile as any other life experience. I dumped that shit in the toilet and never touched it again.


----------



## chewberto (Mar 17, 2013)

Yeah first time is a pukefest! You just gotta get past that! So get out there and try again! Jk I don't do it anymore but I have had times where I puked every 2 minutes for hours! So I can see why some would be off put by it. But most of the time it was gooooood!


DutchKillsRambo said:


> Watching your friends ceiling become liquid isn't fun to you?
> 
> Totally agree with the caveat of heroin. I know why people love it, but I puked my dick off the one time I tried it. If you like it thats all you. I enjoyed none of it.


----------



## Fazer1rlg (Mar 17, 2013)

Crack is wack as fuck! That's the worst I've tried.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 17, 2013)

Like I said..never got high on crack..I was 13 and innocent..had great coke,friend said he had a way to 'make it better'..innocent as I was I watched a dummy take my bomb blow and get high but not me..stayed 'sober'for an hour I was pissed..and I realized later I had been duped..don't mattter now...gettin skrilled is for tha birds...have no want for a high now,but relating to something of this subject might spark thoughts that might be of a users best interest/safety....see mrducks thread on saving lives with intelligence


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 17, 2013)

Sign the document to save lives..(sorry to hijack)


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 17, 2013)

With a nod to Dickens my love affair with methaqualone was both the best and worst of times.


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Mar 17, 2013)

Alcahol, and a bad batch of LSD...


----------



## ChesusRice (Mar 17, 2013)

Baking soda

Well that is not what it was supposed to be


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 17, 2013)

Xanax seems to lead to more trouble than any other drug. The least enjoyable prize goes to opioid antagonists but no dying is worth precipitated withdrawals.


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Mar 17, 2013)

Worst would be back when i was younger and took "tabs" :/ 

Got a batch that was laced/tainted/cut whathaveyou and i ended up getting really sick, my friend who took 2 then forgot he took any,took the other one and spent the rest of the night in a comatose state having a seizure or two.... unnecessary to say that was the last time i put any drug, i had no assurance of what it was composed of, in my body. 

Other than that i do my best to put a wide distance in between me and drugs that tend to cause problem or addiction. 

Be safe everyone!


----------



## WhiteRooster (Mar 17, 2013)

To many to list


----------



## T.Huxley (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm going to second that with the Salvia. I tried it right after my last tour in Afghanistan, that probably didn't help anything..Friends telling me "YEAH MAN IT'S SO COOL YOU LOVE IT" Fuck them..Probably just wasn't in the right mindset though after just finishing up an 8 year military career..I felt like if I leaned to one side I was in a portal, I felt like I was turning to liquid. I was talking like I had a speech empidement and sweating uncontrollably. The couch I was on felt like a boat. Doesn't sound scary talking about it, but it was terrifying. And I've had my share of really scary situations down range, this topped it.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 17, 2013)

My best friend had me get 60x extracted salvia at the beach last condo trip..went to a smoke/head shop and got it..now mind you this guy starts off with 8gms of shrooms or 5 hits of legit L..so he knows how to trip..he hit salvia real hard three times real hard,held the smoke and for 2 mins he stared,silent..then he exhaled deeply,and exclaimed 'i think I'm back' then 'woah,that took me to a place I never wanted to go to and will never go again' and that's all he said about it..I've hit it a few times and it seems pointless..it really never does anything to me but gives me a bad taste and I see a little visual distortion..I feel like its overrated,and having took a bong hit of extract,I. Can say it doesn't effect me..maybe I'm an exception in the case of this drug..I really get nothing from it..hence I guess ill add it to my list..its like taking asprin.


----------



## GOD HERE (Mar 17, 2013)

Last time I did Salvia was on the pier in Santa Cruz at night and I started obsessing over the white washed fence and kept saying "alphabet town we're in alphabet town" over and over till I came back. The fence was turning into letters and shit it was fucking weird.


----------



## cjewelzc (Mar 17, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Salvia Divinorum. Fucking worst thing I've ever done in my life.


This was actually mine as well. I don't think I ever had a worst experience in my life!


----------



## 303 (Mar 17, 2013)

DMT, shit was too intense


----------



## silasraven (Mar 17, 2013)

hands down it was booze


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Mar 17, 2013)

Well, worst buzz would have to be alcohol. Yeah I drink but I'm talking about the drank to much, head spinning, dry heaving, migraine kinda drunk. 
Really I suppose crack would be the worst but I pretty much knew going into it that it was highly addictive so I was not to surprised. I mostly felt that the moment I exhaled I was gonna have to try to inhale even more on the next hit. I can see where could become a terrible pattern. 
Salvia though strange and not exactly fun was also pretty cool. I wouldn't wanna do that to my head too often but will probably try it every now and then in the future. I also would like to try it as a chew, as it is supposed to be a way less smack you in the face type of experience.


----------



## 420God (Mar 17, 2013)

Xanax was the worst for me, made me go psycho, wasn't fun at all. 

Found a bag someone left after a party and thought it was coke. Turned out to be meth.

Crazy ass 3 days.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 17, 2013)

i liked benzo's, right up to when i blacked out and crashed my car that is..  had a lot of black outs from taking hand fulls of them as well, but a light benzo buzz is always nice ime..

crack sucks though ime.. a small two second rush followed by hours of trying to get that feeling back isn't my idea of a good time..

i'm with chewberto though on heroin, never minded the puking so long as i felt better immediately afterwards.. there were those times though where i'd puke for hours which was never much fun..

the feeling when you smoked your last rock and all the potato chip crumbs you found off of the floor has to be one of the worst feelings in the world.. don't miss it a bit tbh..


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 17, 2013)

oh yeah, forgot to mention salvia, not only was the stuff i got weak, but i had to toss out a brand new pipe after smoking some in it because i couldn't get that god awful taste out of it..


----------



## Anongrow (Mar 17, 2013)

Legal stuff, 100% pure evil, the fucking worst myself and everyone I kno has a horrible story about it. It felt like I was being pulled into hell..


----------



## Greedy G (Mar 17, 2013)

I would have to say thorazine,a buddy gave me a couple and said it would relax me,my ass,my damn jaw locked up and I ended up drooling all over myself all day plus I was so paranoid I had to go out to a woods so people wouldn't see me lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 17, 2013)

Greedy G said:


> I would have to say thorazine,a buddy gave me a couple and said it would relax me,my ass,my damn jaw locked up and I ended up drooling all over myself all day plus I was so paranoid I had to go out to a woods so people wouldn't see me lol


 what drug was that again? i always enjoy a good drool session, lol..


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 17, 2013)

Stadol and Datura. 

Carne your Salvia trip sounds scary, very scary. My back pain is so bad many times I have dreams I'm getting knifed in the back but that doesn't compare to your 'dream'.


----------



## zack66 (Mar 17, 2013)

Did 3 Adarol one time made it feel like my hair was standing up. Ate 2 oxy 80's to help slow it down. Even the next day I was still wired! Won't do those again.


----------



## GOD HERE (Mar 17, 2013)

zack66 said:


> Did 3 Adarol one time made it feel like my hair was standing up. Ate 2 oxy 80's to help slow it down. Even the next day I was still wired! Won't do those again.


Way to sound out your words.


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Mar 17, 2013)

Booze. It almost killed me in my early teens with alcohol poisoning when like a dumbass I tried to drink an entire bottle of some cheap 'two fingers' tequila. And again around 2007 when I had to fight off a bunch of drunk gangbangers with my glock who were beating my friend and his girlfriend to death. Incident all started at a house party where some jealous drunk girl got mad at my friend's girl for disrespecting her but in reality she was jealous and mad because she looked better then her and her man took a peak. This simple act of drunkenness and jealousy escalated into a group of men encircling my friend and his girl and kicking and beating them with a bat and a fire poker. I almost had to murder multiple people in self-defense and I was shot at by some dumbass who's gun he probably never cleaned, jammed on him after his first shot went off above my head as he was trying to sneak up on me as I was trying to save my friends. Of course I heard the police arrived after the fact, great pro-gun story. 

Meth could be up there as I have personally seen many lives destroyed by that and know of at least one person who was murdered for not paying his meth debt. 

So booze and meth.

As for bad experiences for myself on drugs, other than booze none. I've never had a bad lsd or schroom trip, my experience with meth and other drugs like ketamine, pcp and ect were always short lived with no real bad incidents. Did a lot of good coke, and bad, never any issues other than small penis and heart pounding syndrome. Never like pills of any kind. Enjoyed different forms of hydromorphone, but never for long periods as the shit is so addicting. Anyone remember rush? lol Some dumbfucks sold that crap back when I was a kid. Just made you dizzy and sick. I can't think of anything bad happening to me except with booze. Oh, I did drink hard one-time, took some crappy lsd and did some good coke and that combo made me burn up. I was so hot I had to hose myself down in my friend's tub, but it passed and just turned into a drunken stupor. Now that I remember I did have the same 'hot' experiences with old school ecstasy in power form.


----------



## zack66 (Mar 18, 2013)

GOD HERE said:


> Way to sound out your words.


Your point?


----------



## stonestare (Mar 18, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Stadol and Datura.
> 
> Carne your Salvia trip sounds scary, very scary. My back pain is so bad many times I have dreams I'm getting knifed in the back but that doesn't compare to your 'dream'.


I plant purple Datura in my beds every year, so you know that it and foxglove can kill you. Man I understand why you say it was rough. Some types of heart medicine is formulated from the fox glove plant


----------



## Kite High (Mar 18, 2013)

*Phencyclidine*


----------



## polyarcturus (Mar 18, 2013)

should the question really be what the worst thing a drug has done to you? because the worst drug.. well there really isnt one they all could have purposes, if so desired and used in moderation.

but im surprised, methadone, and spice hasnt made on the list, those are probably my worst experience, just straight puke fests. oh and dark 151 can go on that list too.


----------



## Kite High (Mar 18, 2013)

yeah methadone definitely sux and the alteration it does consciously sux as well...personally alcohol sux as well

whaere;s my weed and acid? Ahh..right here


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 18, 2013)

No the question remains..worst drug. I've had pot to bad things to me(bad taste,burn my lip,ect..)..so that's a different forum as far as I'm concerned...


----------



## Jersey'sFinest (Mar 18, 2013)

I absolutely Love shrooms but once made the horrible mistake of taking all of the shake from the bottom of a pound and mixing it in with a huge blunt. Saw demons coming out of the campfire coals. Scary.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 18, 2013)

Really? Because heat destroys psilocin to the point it doesn't work...did u eat any also? Not trying to insult you,but reallly,smoking mushrooms doesn't work...


----------



## Kite High (Mar 18, 2013)

must be really high heat AS 212F from boiling sure doesn't hurt potency


----------



## BBbubblegum (Mar 18, 2013)

DutchKillsRambo said:


> Watching your friends ceiling become liquid isn't fun to you?
> 
> Totally agree with the caveat of heroin. I know why people love it, but I puked my dick off the one time I tried it. If you like it thats all you. I enjoyed none of it.


Why the fuck would you try heroin? Honestly, some people on this forum truly amaze me. Bud is one thing, but why would any one want to do some of this shit...


----------



## Kite High (Mar 18, 2013)

BBbubblegum said:


> Why the fuck would you try heroin? Honestly, some people on this forum truly amaze me. Bud is one thing, but why would any one want to do some of this shit...


I know right? Meperidine is much better than heroin


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 18, 2013)

Yea I'm pretty sure inceneration exceeds boiling temperature.


----------



## captaingreenthumb (Mar 18, 2013)

Cough syrup kids, don't drink it.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 18, 2013)

BB..bud threads are that away -----},this is an 'anything other than pot' thread...I don't condone heroin use,but knowledge is power,and sharing a bad experience may prevent others from experimenting,and ultimately may save lives....


----------



## Kite High (Mar 18, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Yea I'm pretty sure inceneration exceeds boiling temperature.


i agree...but what is the temp where it would become inert?


----------



## jjfw (Mar 18, 2013)

Back in the 70's, bad experience smoking KW.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 18, 2013)

What's kw? And inceneration starts @260degrees...I feel any bowl,joint,blunt that is burning will be higher than 260..and that temp is relative to the substance heated..burning occurs at different temps with different substances..I'm no scientist or chemist,I just know this from cooking food for 20years in a restaurant. There possibly could be mild effects from ingesting shrooms through smoking,but I don't think it would lead to seeing demons..


----------



## Kite High (Mar 19, 2013)

wasn't doubting you just cant recall the exact temp that psilocybin becomes inert...i know it is very low for lsd


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 19, 2013)

Wasn't implying you were doubtin...I can't recall exact ANYTHING..LOL....mr e duck would know most likely the temp..if not hell find out..regardless I feel that smoking em would be a waste..


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 19, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Wasn't implying you were doubtin...I can't recall exact ANYTHING..LOL....mr e duck would know most likely the temp..if not hell find out..regardless I feel that smoking em would be a waste..


 Psilocybin would simply char. Psilocin free base might be smokable, but i never had the balls to give it a go. cn


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 19, 2013)

Bonghits of 4aco? Would it be a dmt effect? I know it has to metabolize to be come psilocin...


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 19, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Bonghits of 4aco? Would it be a dmt effect? I know it has to metabolize to be come psilocin...


That's what I would try, but I'd try a vape before a bong. Indoles scorch easily. I suspect the acetate would have psychedelic effects of its own, but it'll quickly by hydrolyzed _in vivo_ to psilocin. Fwiw. cn


----------



## Anotherlover (Mar 19, 2013)

Had a chemist dealer that was a welcanol addict and sold stuff to be able to afford his addiction.

He gave us each a cocktail of pills one night.

I tripped over a bouncer and got kicked out of a club, lost all my friends (we all did), ended up wondering around the city aimlessly and highly frustrated as I could not concentrate to find my way anywhere I knew then ended up at a friends house somehow and puked all over his front door then passed out in his bath.


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 19, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Wasn't implying you were doubtin...I can't recall exact ANYTHING..LOL....mr e duck would know most likely the temp..if not hell find out..regardless I feel that smoking em would be a waste..


I'm not sure what temp it decomposes at. I agree with cannabineer that freebase psilocin could probably be vaped, but I'm not about to try it.


----------



## LogicTime (Mar 19, 2013)

Have to say acid 

I never really got the full experience with acid but pretty early into my trip I got stuck in a closet chasing something I can't remember what, couldn't get out and ended up passing out from being scared.


----------



## Kite High (Mar 19, 2013)

I love lsd!!!


----------



## beuffer420 (Mar 19, 2013)

BBbubblegum said:


> Why the fuck would you try heroin? Honestly, some people on this forum truly amaze me. Bud is one thing, but why would any one want to do some of this shit...


Dude no more than a simple mistake you make. Lets face it most people trying anything for the first time usually don't know what their getting into. Not to mention none of us are alike some like Chevy and some like ford ect ect if you catch my drift. 

So to answer the question I've seen crack do some crazy shit to people and heroin but I feel any physically addictive drug is just hell to pay for the user. Loosing your power to live a normal life, one without needing some drug to even get out of bed sucks!


----------



## Skuxx (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm not sure exactly what is the worst that I've done IMO. I've always been curious, and have tried just about everything I could... shake-n-bake meth, air duster, and xanax are some of the worst to name a few. I have permanent scars from a night of xanax.... and I decided to hit the duster. Before I know it, I woke up on the other side of my place, collapsed into an expensive TV etc... with the duster bottle somehow exploded on my chest and lips. Still have the scar on my chest.

And I've only done shake-n-bake maybe 10 times or less (same with crystal)... and now I don't have feeling in a few of my fingertips. Very odd.

And xanax.... anything dumb that you can possible imagine.... I've done it on xanax. Wrecked 3 cars in one week when I got a gram of Alprazolam powder.


----------



## canndo (Mar 19, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> I'm not sure exactly what is the worst that I've done IMO. I've always been curious, and have tried just about everything I could... shake-n-bake meth, air duster, and xanax are some of the worst to name a few. I have permanent scars from a night of xanax.... and I decided to hit the duster. Before I know it, I woke up on the other side of my place, collapsed into an expensive TV etc... with the duster bottle somehow exploded on my chest and lips. Still have the scar on my chest.
> 
> And I've only done shake-n-bake maybe 10 times or less (same with crystal)... and now I don't have feeling in a few of my fingertips. Very odd.
> 
> And xanax.... anything dumb that you can possible imagine.... I've done it on xanax. Wrecked 3 cars in one week when I got a gram of Alprazolam powder.



There are certain drugs that mandate you not operate a vehicle. There are certain drugs that mandate you stay seated with your hands and arms inside the ride at all time, and there are some drugs that mandate that you remain in a padded room for the duration.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 19, 2013)

Damn skuxx..little wild aren't ya! I think the 2nd car wreck woulda had me at 'quit'...I've never done alprazolam before tho...xanax is awful stuff I agree...


----------



## Skuxx (Mar 19, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Damn skuxx..little wild aren't ya! I think the 2nd car wreck woulda had me at 'quit'...I've never done alprazolam before tho...xanax is awful stuff I agree...


alprazolam is the active ingredient in xanax. 

and i'm not really that wild anymore. no regrets though. good stories

Although I will still do some crazy shit sometimes. I like to "go where no man has gone before". And I am very competitive. I will kill myself in a contest of who can do the most of whatever drug... and say I told you so with my final breath haha. And I don't like to ever read a trip report where I think that person went farther than me.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm a psycho-naut also,but periodicaly I learn from mistakes(doing a gm line of pure ketaset..)...glad you've. Come to your senses..I'm competitive also,but only with psychedelics...and that's cause now adays,I have the old school edge...dude sold me a ten strip of lsd,I ate it right then and dude bawked! He said id go to the hospital and got scared for me..I looked at my friend that got 20,asked for 5 more and ate those..then looked at him and said 'im going where I want to'..and really only got mild tracers and a heavy body buzz...its kinda fun showing people what REAL drug use is...


----------



## canndo (Mar 19, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> I'm a psycho-naut also,but periodicaly I learn from mistakes(doing a gm line of pure ketaset..)...glad you've. Come to your senses..I'm competitive also,but only with psychedelics...and that's cause now adays,I have the old school edge...dude sold me a ten strip of lsd,I ate it right then and dude bawked! He said id go to the hospital and got scared for me..I looked at my friend that got 20,asked for 5 more and ate those..then looked at him and said 'im going where I want to'..and really only got mild tracers and a heavy body buzz...its kinda fun showing people what REAL drug use is...



I stepped on my dick too many times to claim that it was bigger than anyone elses. I quit with the dare you business when we were daring each other to chew reds - you don't know bitter till you have chewed and swallowed a red without beer - now eat another one. After that, no matter what it was, I kinda simply ate what I thought was neccessary and let others eat the big doses. I reviewed that LSD dosage chart and if it is accurate then I must have been doing 250-300 with an occasional visit to 450 land. Now we called what seemed to be the 250 - 300 two way, most times folks split it. That would make the 400-450 four way, does that make sense? - you guys seem to know what you are doing and havn't got caught yet so more power to you both.


----------



## Kite High (Mar 19, 2013)

I like 1000mcg or 1 milligram lucy dosage to really "be there"


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 19, 2013)

canndo said:


> I stepped on my dick too many times to claim that it was bigger than anyone elses. I quit with the dare you business when we were daring each other to chew reds - you don't know bitter till you have chewed and swallowed a red without beer - now eat another one. After that, no matter what it was, I kinda simply ate what I thought was neccessary and let others eat the big doses. I reviewed that LSD dosage chart and if it is accurate then I must have been doing 250-300 with an occasional visit to 450 land. Now we called what seemed to be the 250 - 300 two way, most times folks split it. That would make the 400-450 four way, does that make sense? - you guys seem to know what you are doing and havn't got caught yet so more power to you both.


The only drug that tasted worse to me than secobarbital was methaqualone. Aiee that taste! The psychedelics can taste nasty, but not so nasty as the hard old downers. Jmo. cn


----------



## Kite High (Mar 19, 2013)

dem damned placidyls vtasted fucking horrible as well


----------



## canndo (Mar 19, 2013)

Kite High said:


> I like 1000mcg or 1 milligram lucy dosage to really "be there"



If someone offered me 10 million dollars to take a mg of that I would think, and think, and think and think, and then I would decline - probably ask if I could get 2.5 mill if I took a quarter of it.



Even then though, not that I thought of it again - I might just thank the offerer and walk away. I figure that when a drug tells you it's over, that means for life.


----------



## canndo (Mar 19, 2013)

Kite High said:


> dem damned placidyls vtasted fucking horrible as well


Never thought to chew one of those.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 19, 2013)

I find chloral hydrate to have an appalling and strong flavor. I smirk my sour smirk when i see someone drinking an old-school Mickey on TV and not noticing. cn


----------



## canndo (Mar 19, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I find chloral hydrate to have an appalling and strong flavor. I smirk my sour smirk when i see someone drinking an old-school Mickey on TV and not noticing. cn



First thing I thought of - those jelly caps. I got a chloral caught in my throat once and it melted - I'[m not sure if it was the chloral or the cap but damn did that hurt.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 19, 2013)

Forgot about this one. Splitting a 750 mg Placidyl. You lost the toss so your half is squeezed out on a plate. Tastes really nasty.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 19, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> The only drug that tasted worse to me than secobarbital was methaqualone. Aiee that taste! The psychedelics can taste nasty, but not so nasty as the hard old downers. Jmo. cn


Pretty bad on the way back up too.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 19, 2013)

Canndo,I'm not trying to get away with anything..I'm just stating what I've done..we both know certain people react differently..I'm sure you've tripped as hard on 300ug as I have on 1500..its all relative..I bet you could make me trip on your dick if we went benzo to benzo


----------



## BudMarLeY (Mar 19, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Salvia Divinorum. Fucking worst thing I've ever done in my life.


salvia is the fucking worst. 21x extract, one massive rip outof a bong, held it in until couldnt feel my body anymore, exhaled and onliny thing i d remember was falling and blackness. i thought i died.


----------



## Mookjong (Mar 19, 2013)

BudMarLeY said:


> salvia is the fucking worst. 21x extract, one massive rip outof a bong, held it in until couldnt feel my body anymore, exhaled and onliny thing i d remember was falling and blackness. i thought i died.


Been there done that, never again. You hit it right on the head, "falling" and "blackness" really describe a salvia trip well. That's pretty much how I did it with the exception of of the bong, we used a small water pipe or bubbler. I doubt it matters but anyways, I doubt I'll ever touch that stuff again.


----------



## Kervork (Mar 20, 2013)

Datura... no make that Nutmeg, no wait.. poppy pods. 
Perhaps the paste from san pedro cacti.

There have been so many... so hard to choose.


----------



## canndo (Mar 20, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Canndo,I'm not trying to get away with anything..I'm just stating what I've done..we both know certain people react differently..I'm sure you've tripped as hard on 300ug as I have on 1500..its all relative..I bet you could make me trip on your dick if we went benzo to benzo



Not saying you are rory, not in the least. and.... it depends on the benzo I suppose.


----------



## Moldy (Mar 20, 2013)

Belladonna.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 20, 2013)

no depending...I eat benzos or opoids I'm D U N!..No more for me ever..lol..but my point is same feelings you have about a high dose of lsd..and I was referring to you statement of 'whatever were doing'..and getting away....I got away..and made many many many people happy before I did


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 20, 2013)

Moldy,why was belladonna bad.? Never done it,as far as I know its a relaxant..did it retard you?


----------



## canndo (Mar 20, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> no depending...I eat benzos or opoids I'm D U N!..No more for me ever..lol..but my point is same feelings you have about a high dose of lsd..and I was referring to you statement of 'whatever were doing'..and getting away....I got away..and made many many many people happy before I did


No, I meant me. .5 mg of xanax will put me down for the night but I can eat diazapam, 10 mg an hour till they are gone - each simply makes the world a bit more silent. I think clonapin is about the same. 


I really didn't mean to say that you were foolish and am sorry if you took it that way. I know different folks can do different amounts of all sorts of things. I recently visited a hydro store with a friend. The store stands in the shadow of a drug manufacturing company. The three of us went out back where the proprietor produced a bowl and as I was admiring the great sign atop the building of a common maker of all sorts of delights I declined the bowl. My friend explained "well, canndo will typicaly eat three or four times as many drugs as you or I can but one toke and he becomes silent and brooding" I never thought before that I was such a fiend but as you can certainly determine from some of my posts, I do like my pharms.

We all enjoy different rides. As my acid days are long behind me I was just wondering exactly how much I really WAS taking in those days. The trip that signaled me that I was forever to stop was not really much of a dose. I ignored the warning and the next time I took perhaps twice that much - and was soundly spanked. I finally recognized what was being communicated to me. "I SAID stop but no, you wouldn't listen so HERE and there is much more if you ever stop by again".


----------



## Moldy (Mar 20, 2013)

> Moldy,why was belladonna bad.? Never done it,as far as I know its a relaxant..did it retard you?


It was like over 48 years ago. I don't remember much except that it would take you on little trips and you'd wake up staring at the ceiling. Large areas in the room would turn colors that would actually make you want to puke then back into the "daze" and starting all over again. Also carrying on conversations with nobody there. Yuck! I was only 15-16 but remember it just being a sickening feeling. Older friends of my sister visited once and begged for some, I gave it to them, they were fucking miserable for a couple a days. They didn't fuck with me after that haha. I wouldn't have given them anything good (had some good speed stashed) since they were jerks anyway. They never came back.


----------



## canndo (Mar 20, 2013)

I don't think I weighed in, scopolomine I think was my worst drug experience.


----------



## AimAim (Mar 20, 2013)

Did pretty much everything under the sun years ago. Have to say the worst ended up being shrooms. I did acid and shrooms a bunch but at the end the shrooms made me a little more nauseous every time I did them, like I had a reverse tolerance. Last time I did them I was seriously puking and decided it was not that much fun. I remember my buddy said eat some chedder cheese popcorn and drink a strawberry soda. Won't make you feel any less sick but really looks cool coming up.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 20, 2013)

Canndo,again not implying,just talking..typing can come at different angles,and I meant no disrespect or misjudgement..just clarification...what did the scoplamine do?..heard of it but never did it....moldy,thannks for the input but seems a few too less narratives to grasp an effect..I guess I could look it up,but I'm stoned


----------



## canndo (Mar 20, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Canndo,again not implying,just talking..typing can come at different angles,and I meant no disrespect or misjudgement..just clarification...what did the scoplamine do?..heard of it but never did it....moldy,thannks for the input but seems a few too less narratives to grasp an effect..I guess I could look it up,but I'm stoned



I guess it is akin to the belladona? I saw people looking at me out of the corners of my eyes and when I looked dead on they retracted behind buildings. This got worse to where I was in a very uncomfortable waking dream state where my imagination became semi-real and I had trouble differentiating what I was seeing with what was "real" now that would ordinarily be lots of fun but there was an "evil" tinge to it, a forboding and I was certain that the people that were watching me meant me harm. This lasted for hours and hours and I awoke with a massive headache and sore muscles. I recall reclining in my car and seeing dozens of people looking into the windows, only to be gone the moment I attempted to look at one (or all) of them.

Spooky, frightening, persistant, where the waves of confusion were almost welcome.


----------



## mousebuddha (Mar 20, 2013)

Have had bad experiences due to excess on every drug i have ever taken. Have overdosed on heroin 8 times, Done things on benzoes av regretted but not remembered. Had numerous bad trips on lsd tabs and mushrooms. Have loved the high of crack, been a speed freak & done some insane things while pissed up . Have had lots of friends die due to drug and alcohol abuse including my best mate . Even had some bad times on weed. Can't condone any type of drug use . Certain people cant take drugs without taking it to the limit. Dont want my kids taking any drugs , think they ruin lives and if i had my time again i wouldn't smoke a cigarette . Have had some really good times on ecstacy in the eighties , crack in the nineties and wouldn't change my life but at 41 with fuck all and still taking methadone, its no life to lead and if 1 person takes notice thats fantastic . Conclusion : All drugs are bad especially if you have mental health issues. Weed is especially bad for mental health issues. Dont do drugs, love life without if you can


----------



## Skuxx (Mar 20, 2013)

mousebuddha said:


> Have had bad experiences due to excess on every drug i have ever taken. Have overdosed on heroin 8 times, Done things on benzoes av regretted but not remembered. Had numerous bad trips on lsd tabs and mushrooms. Have loved the high of crack, been a speed freak & done some insane things while pissed up . Have had lots of friends die due to drug and alcohol abuse including my best mate . Even had some bad times on weed. Can't condone any type of drug use . Certain people cant take drugs without taking it to the limit. Dont want my kids taking any drugs , think they ruin lives and if i had my time again i wouldn't smoke a cigarette . Have had some really good times on ecstacy in the eighties , crack in the nineties and wouldn't change my life but at 41 with fuck all and still taking methadone, its no life to lead and if 1 person takes notice thats fantastic . Conclusion : All drugs are bad especially if you have mental health issues. Weed is especially bad for mental health issues. Dont do drugs, love life without if you can


What a horrible conclusion. I can't imagine taking 41 years to come up with that bullshit. I've also been addicted to cigs and opiates, along with several other substances. Every time you smoke one, that's your choice. Every time you pop a done, that's your choice. Live with it. Honestly I don't think you belong on these forums if youre vomiting that garbage. AA, or perhaps NA would be much more appropriate.


----------



## canndo (Mar 20, 2013)

I am a modern or abstract art guy, I got nice pictures of, well, stuff, all over my house. They all stay right where they are for maybe a year and then I get tired of looking at them and I either move them around or put up new stuff.


My furniture gets changed up every few years as well.


Kinda like sobriety, it's nice but sooner or later you get a craving to change your inner arrangements. some people do that by traveling (pretty expensive), some get rushes from snow boarding or boating, some like to drive fast or mountain climb, some read novels, some do fine dining. Movies, amusement parks.

Now why are all THESE ways to adjust your internal arrangement ok and taking a chemical that in many cases does about the same thing not?


People die all the time in all sorts of activities but no one gets out of sorts about it.


Sobriety is your base state, the one you live in every day and it is usually a pretty nice place, but why do so many evangelize for it?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2013)

canndo said:


> I don't think I weighed in, scopolomine I think was my worst drug experience.


I found out from someone else that when I smoked diphenhydramine 100mg plus alprazolam 2-3 mg, the combo would make me genuinely delirious. i had absolutely no memory of sending those completely incoherent emails. cn


----------



## sunni (Mar 20, 2013)

meth...was not fun,,, not at all 3 days i spent awake, i fainted twice, and it was during thanksgiving and i could even get any food down my system, i had to act not high infront of my entire family.


----------



## playermic (Mar 20, 2013)

The worst drug Ive ever done im not proud of saying this,, death cap mushrooms. I was headed to a party and came across a patch of what appeared to be amanitas when i got their i drank the juice and got suuper sick projectile vomiting..safe to say i never did wild shrooms that i found again lol.


----------



## Mookjong (Mar 20, 2013)

mousebuddha said:


> Have had bad experiences due to excess on every drug i have ever taken. Have overdosed on heroin 8 times, Done things on benzoes av regretted but not remembered. Had numerous bad trips on lsd tabs and mushrooms. Have loved the high of crack, been a speed freak & done some insane things while pissed up . Have had lots of friends die due to drug and alcohol abuse including my best mate . Even had some bad times on weed. Can't condone any type of drug use . Certain people cant take drugs without taking it to the limit. Dont want my kids taking any drugs , think they ruin lives and if i had my time again i wouldn't smoke a cigarette . Have had some really good times on ecstacy in the eighties , crack in the nineties and wouldn't change my life but at 41 with fuck all and still taking methadone, its no life to lead and if 1 person takes notice thats fantastic . Conclusion : All drugs are bad especially if you have mental health issues. Weed is especially bad for mental health issues. Dont do drugs, love life without if you can


Dude the drugs weren't the problem, you were. There isn't a substance on the planet that wont kill you in excess. 8 overdoses? One or two times, sure, it happens, but 8? Cmon man get real. Conclusion: Mental health issues are bad.


----------



## Mookjong (Mar 20, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I found out from someone else that when I smoked diphenhydramine 100mg plus alprazolam 2-3 mg, the combo would make me genuinely delirious. i had absolutely no memory of sending those completely incoherent emails. cn


You smoked benedryl? Why?


----------



## jjfw (Mar 20, 2013)

kw, killer weed, another name for pcp, angel dust.


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Mar 20, 2013)

Velaxin by far, the shit sucks me and my friend took 4 pills and almost died. Effect starts with relaxing feeling then you start yawing and during the yawn you feel very intense warm feeling in your legs which starts from stomach, at first you like the feeling but it lasts forever I mean really forever and you yawn in every 15 seconds I`m serious. After 5 hours of non stop yawning we both felt bad so decided to go home and sleep a little. People in the street were looking weirdly at me I was like wtf when i arrived at home and looked into the mirror holy shit I had biggest eyes in the world I`m mean way bigger than during Ecstasy high. So i went to bad tried to sleep but no shit my friend called me and came to my place so we were sitting there for hours. This feeling lasted 3 days 4th day we felt weird 5th day eyes became normal 6th day we were fine. I was scared to yawn for weeks after that. NEVER EVER try Velaxin. Someone told me that it`s for retard people to keep them slow and dumb in mad-house.


----------



## skuba (Mar 20, 2013)

Any amphetamines, fuck cotton-mouth jaw jacking that lasts for way too long. shittiest drugs ever.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2013)

Mookjong said:


> You smoked benedryl? Why?


I'd given up stronger drugs to smoke. It gave me the ritual minus the other liabilities ... or so I thought.


----------



## shadowweed (Mar 20, 2013)

meth mixed into a speed ball i was up.....no sleep....for five fucking days i took apart a vcr a dvd player and a damn ps3......i was fucking jittery and paranoid as hell and hallucinating like crazy....after those five days i slept for almost 36 hours no lie


----------



## Mr.Marijuana420 (Mar 21, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> So the best drug thread is here,so why not opposite? What's the worst? And why?
> Mines alcohol,opiates and xanax..alcohol cause I have a problem(working on it),opiates cause I died,an so did 8 friends(I lived luckily,and xanax..I've only don't this drug 2 times and both times an entire 18 hours of my life was erased..I can't get with a drug that makes you "feel so good" and then you can't remember how good you felt the next day(afternoon)..kinda pointless...oh..add crack..I hit it once and got no high at all..I don't mess with anything but psychedelics...they are soul food


I dont have a rather extetensive list, but out of what i have done, my worst experiences were while i was drinking. Funny how everything else are the illegal drugs though


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 21, 2013)

Mr.Marijuana420 said:


> .. my worst experiences were while i was drinking.


Been there.


----------



## Mookjong (Mar 21, 2013)

I don't know why I didn't think of alcohol..

I had forgotten about Absinthe and Cocaine. By far the worst "Stuck" feeling ever.

One of the stupidest things I have ever done was to take the original Xenedrine with ephedrine after a weekend of Crystal. It put me in the hospital, It was absolutely awful and embarrassing. I went to the ER, they did an EKG and basically laughed at me.. I was fine physically, but my mind was toast. It gave me this weird motion sickness type illness. I had to keep my head between my knees or else everything was overwhelming. I couldn't even handle the car ride to the hospital or even lay down without being the fetal position. Just sitting in a chair with my head up would throw me into a very intense panic attack. It was pretty similar to a 12 hour long Salvia trip. When the ER nurse hit me with a lorazapam iv, I was feeling great within an hour. I was apologizing to everyone an acting aloof. This has to be one of my worst moments and drug experiences ever.


----------



## canndo (Mar 21, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I found out from someone else that when I smoked diphenhydramine 100mg plus alprazolam 2-3 mg, the combo would make me genuinely delirious. i had absolutely no memory of sending those completely incoherent emails. cn



But I know the truth and am still working on the details - or am I having a false memory of that as well?


----------



## canndo (Mar 21, 2013)

jjfw said:


> kw, killer weed, another name for pcp, angel dust.



now that is strange. I tend to agree with most of the selections for worst drug, at least the one's I've done but I found PCP to be rather delightful. It lended a pure but distant perception of the world around and sent pleasurable waves of energy up and down my spine. To be sure, I took rather small doses of the stuff but I would do it again if the chance presented itself.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 21, 2013)

canndo said:


> But I know the truth and am still working on the details - or am I having a false memory of that as well?


 ...and did that truth make you free?


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 21, 2013)

I love getting wet,but haven't in over 6 years....


----------



## canndo (Mar 21, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> ...and did that truth make you free?



Hopefully it will make Canna free.


But I never found truth freeing. The truth is constraining because it sets boundaries.


----------



## canndo (Mar 21, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> I love getting wet,but haven't in over 6 years....



Probably the most misunderstood, maligned and politicaly abused drug ever created. I have already described the sad state of affairs when officers each emptied their revolvers into a NAKED man on a street corner because they were sure he was under the influence of PCP. At the time it was supposed that DEAD people who had been taking pcp could rise up like Jason Himself to kill and maim again and so these fully armed officers, standing 10 feet away from this poor soul "feared for their lives" And of course there was poor Rodney King, beaten by a dozen officers to within an inch of his sad life because damn it, he was under the influence of PCP and could have risen up with Hulk like strength and slew them all with one PCP empowered swipe of his fist.


----------



## Skuxx (Mar 21, 2013)

Lol, its seems like every COPS episode you see involving a guy on PCP... he is running around naked. I've seen it at least 3 times. I recall one episode years ago, I was probably tripping whilst watching it actually. It had a HUGE black guy that was butt ass naked... and it was a little white lady cop trying to arrest him. There was backup too... they were being cautious at first... all I remember is the guy flipping out, and he busted through a wooden fence like it was nothing (the fence ended like 5 feet farther down, he could have just ran around it)... there were at least 1000 cops trying to get him to the ground but he was in beastmode! He even hit the lady cop. It was one of the funniest scenes ever. of course they eventually got him. i'm sure he is still in prison.


----------



## mousebuddha (Mar 22, 2013)

Defending myself on the 2 critical posts, just having my say on the thread ' worst drug you ever done' . I dont think that i dont belong belong on a forum for discussion on growing weed when i actually grow weed and might have some good advice or learn something new myself. I think i have a right to say what i said as a warning to other drug users especially naive kids who think any drug use is clever . Am ashamed of my drug use over the years and think any body or any website that condones drug use from opiates to benzoes to speed to weed is plain wrong.


----------



## canndo (Mar 22, 2013)

Mousebudda - no one here advocates that people take drugs. At least none I can recall recently. I was talking about evangelism with regard to sobriety and asking why one would do so. I also find that there are many who evangelize pot as well. I suppose it could be said that if one supports legalization they might be advocates for use as well but that could be argued either way.

I am NOT ashamed of my drug use and in many ways I feel I am a better person for having done so contrary to you. But if you grow weed then aren't you supporting the notion that weed should be smoked? Aren't you by way of spending time and resources advocating the use of that drug?

You have the right to say as you wish - in a public forum, however this forum is owned and thus you have only the right to say what the mods allow you to say but seeing as how they have not acted, then say what you wish. 

Now, honestly, do you actually believe that an unitiated teen who happens by this way will be swayed by your statements that no drug should be taken? In that light, the best possible alternative is to expose the truth and engage in as much harm reduction as possible by USING the truth.

Yours is a portion of the truth.


When my daughter got involved with the DARE program she came home indoctrinated with "all drugs are bad, all drug users are losers and tobacco smokers are all doomed"


What message was imparted to my poor 11 year old? That her father is a loser and her mother will shortly die a horrible death. She took the DARE message to heart and was fearful to tears that her parents were going to die and leave her alone. (I and my wife confronted the teachers and the DARE representative rather sternly). 

but I told her that DARE was not telling her the full truth, I asked her if bendryl helped her breath and if aspirin helped her head ache less. Then I told her that it was obvious that all drugs were not bad.

Some years later she asked me if, in fact that DARE was wrong, if she should smoke pot. After all, if drugs were good, what is the problem? I told her that DARE was not alltogether wrong but they were communicating the right message in the wrong way. She was puzzled for a bit but asked me again about pot. I said that smoking pot was for fully functioning adults and it was for them to decide. I asked her to call me (cell phones for kids isn't a bad idea) if she were offered pot and we would discuss it.

When she was 18 she called and I said I didn't think it adviseable - she listened, when she was 21 I said she was an adult and to make up her own mind.


She now smokes on very rare occasions. Now this is evidence that the TRUTH is empowering and as best most here can manage, they post the truth about drugs - perhaps that truth will save a life or two. Telling someone not to use drugs, without regard to circumstance or reason is something that simply will not work.

I got into a large argument recently here on the value of advice. This is no reflection on you at all and I hope you don't take offense but advice from someone who has failed is only half the story. It is akin to a sky diver who's chute didn't open but somehow survived. "don't anyone ever under any circumstance go up in a plane and jump out". Now how valuable is that advice? We need to also get advice from someone who has succeeded. "sky diving is a wonderful sport, you are exhilerrated and free, you can feel as though you are flying and it can be very rewarding - BUT, if you don't check your own gear, if you don't follow the instructions, if you don't keep your head about you - you will die"

Isn't that a wiser approach?


----------



## canndo (Mar 22, 2013)

I want to add something.



When I was a child they had at school, a group of alcoholics describing the terrors and horrors of drinking - they said "if you drink you will end up like me". But the reality is that many people are successful with their alcohol consumption, they have their glass of scotch and they do not "throw up so hard that you can see pieces of their liver in their puke" (as one of the testamonial guests stated wrongly I might add). Those who drink a glass or two of wine with their meals, those who have a very expensive 16 ounces of budwiser swill during a baseball game are those who are the most fit to instruct others on alcohol,not the alcoholic who is unable to stop at just one. We seem to consider that those who have failed are somehow the experts simply because they have experienced ONE SIDE of the situation.



Anyone who is considering heroin should be fully aware that the chances of addiction or habituation are high, that the routes of administration are inherently dangerous and that the feeling one has while under the influence is neither as wonderful as most are told nor as deadly. That is the truth.

Anyone considering cigarettes should be told that nicotine is highly addictive and stealthy and that for most, the addiction is extremely difficult to expel. They should be warned that the pleasures are extremely fleeting and it is not "cool" to smoke. The pleasure vs pain equation for cigarettes is very lopsided.

Anyone considering alcohol should be aware that some have a predisposition to excessive drinking and that excessive alcohol consumption is very bad for you, allows you do foolish and dangerous things. They should also be told that in moderation it can be a life long pleasurable past time that lubricates social endeavors, tastes wonderful and calms ones nerves.

Anyone considering the use of amphetamines should be aware that the pleasures are intense and long lasting, that one can easily become habituated but there is little chance of true addiction. They should be told that it can harm your body and permanently alter one's brain for the worse. They should be told that the majority of those who have used it would not advise others to do so.


And finally, there is pot. Anyone considering smoking pot should understand that it has some wonderful qualities but if smoked too early may retard the user's social and emotional growth, it can be habit forming, it may not be particularly good for one's lungs and that a user may well fall victim to obsession over it. They should also be told that it is, when compared to any other drug, rather benign - and that the authorities (as usual) are wrong in most counts as to it's dangers.


you see, the truth is the only way.


----------



## Rambo3000 (Mar 22, 2013)

Dextromethorphan. Never ever again.


----------



## Mookjong (Mar 22, 2013)

Rambo3000 said:


> Dextromethorphan. Never ever again.


How did you go about it? I've heard good things about a simple a/b extraction. Triple c's tho, ick...


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 22, 2013)

Rambo3000 said:


> Dextromethorphan. Never ever again.


Yeah, not proud of this one. I think when any of this syrup first came out you only had a cherry flavor, thus we called it ruby juice. Just chug the whole bottle. Don't remember much other than I didn't like it. I've heard codeine syrup called that too,


----------



## Rambo3000 (Mar 22, 2013)

Codeine & prometh are nice. Just nothing otc. Triple c's robo delsym all no no's.


----------



## Kite High (Mar 22, 2013)

Alcohol is poison and sucks. Same with nicotine


----------



## Rambo3000 (Mar 22, 2013)

Kite High said:


> Alcohol is poison and sucks. Same with nicotine


And yet you can go buy both those substances at your closest gas station


----------



## Kite High (Mar 22, 2013)

Rambo3000 said:


> And yet you can go buy both those substances at your closest gas station


yep...our corrupt government exemplified


----------



## canndo (Mar 23, 2013)

Kite High said:


> Alcohol is poison and sucks. Same with nicotine



Tut tut there Kite, in judicious doses, wrapped in beautiful packages, nicotine can be as pleasant as any other drug you can name - it gives one an etherial, dreamy mindset and if that package is tasty enough, it can provide an hour and a half of absolute bliss - believe me. WE are NOT talking about cigarettes here but fine cigars.


And a good whiskey or an exquisit scotch can bring one to a fine and mellow state - the price keeps one from over indulging. Mix the two and you are in a grounded heaven, cares well departed and silent contentment close at hand.


----------



## canndo (Mar 23, 2013)

Rambo3000 said:


> And yet you can go buy both those substances at your closest gas station



Save the quality products, and the quality is where all the difference lies.


----------



## actont (Mar 23, 2013)

Salvia...errr hated that stuff!


----------



## Kite High (Mar 23, 2013)

Salvia is a sacrament...I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## MileHigh1 (Mar 23, 2013)

By far the worst is Jimson Seeds...
I could tell you story's that are insane from these...
I have a few friends that have died from this shit...
Used it several times over 30 years ago and I would not touch this stuff if my life depended on it now.

Short explanation of them if you don't know what they are.

Notorious for its toxicity, Jimson Weed is a large flowering plant with the genus Datura and the family Solanaceae. It has long white trumpet-like flowers. Its seeds grow in pods and can be consumed (or its leaves can be smoked) to produce an extremely potent psychoactive effect. 


A typical dose is 5 to 7 seeds, but it has been reported effective in as little as 2. An overdose can cause delirium, delusions, paralysis, stupor and death. This is due to its dangerous combination of atropine, scopolamine, and hyoscyamine. 


Its effects are said to always trigger a 24 to 48 hour anticholinergic delirium, which basically means the user is incapable of distinguishing fantasy from reality - NOT to be confused with hallucination in which the user may know is false interpretation. Overall, no matter how bizarre things get, the user will still find the twisted reality credible. 


Users report when they are not hallucinating, they still are susceptible to abnormal actions which the user perceives as normal, and things the user would never do seem like just an everyday activity: ie. Rearranging furniture into one corner of the room in a very obviously impractical way, but the user, completely aware of what they are doing still does not see it as abnormal and may believe they are doing something useful. 


Common Names: Devil's Apple; Thorn Apple; Stinkweed; Devil's Weed; Malpitte; Moonflower; Toloache; Angel's Trumpet; Daemon's Trumpet


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Mar 23, 2013)

GHB is nasty shit. spent a long time puking on that. Ketamine is also no fun. I hate acid. Sherm is gross. hey theres lots of terrible drugs heheh. klonipins erase your memory, percocets turned me into a heroin junky. I shot coke till my arms were bleeding all over the house. Had many bad nights drunk. took a few mushroom trips I wish I didnt. 
i like weed.


----------



## socaljoe (Mar 23, 2013)

canndo said:


> Tut tut there Kite, in judicious doses, wrapped in beautiful packages, nicotine can be as pleasant as any other drug you can name - it gives one an etherial, dreamy mindset and if that package is tasty enough, it can provide an hour and a half of absolute bliss - believe me. WE are NOT talking about cigarettes here but fine cigars.
> 
> 
> And a good whiskey or an exquisit scotch can bring one to a fine and mellow state - the price keeps one from over indulging. Mix the two and you are in a grounded heaven, cares well departed and silent contentment close at hand.


A fellow cigar and whiskey fan? Cool. Tobacco gets a bad reputation because of cigarettes, but a fine cigar is my idea of therapy.


On topic:

Worst drug for me was a research chemical called DOC (I think). The effective dosage is incredibly small, like 2-4 mg, and it's very long lasting. I tried it once, and I think it was more like 5-6 mg...the most miserable 18 hours of my life, I felt mentally broken on that. The experience is hard to describe, but it took me for a ride and left me emotionally unstable to the point where I just broke down crying the next day. Definitely not what I was looking for.

I absolutely love ketamine. So much so that it's detrimental to my overall well being. I would live my life in a k-hole if given the chance, and that's the kind of dependence I don't need.

Drugs were a lot of fun, I had some great times, but that time of my life is in the past now.


----------



## Kite High (Mar 23, 2013)

KETAMINE IS HYPERBLISS!! GHB is atrocious... like being drunk but worse


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 23, 2013)

GHB is awesome, like alcohol that actually produces euphoria.


----------



## Mookjong (Mar 23, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> GHB is awesome, like alcohol that actually produces euphoria.


The next morning is even better, I feel like I can take on the world.


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 23, 2013)

The dopamine rebound is fucking awesome.


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Mar 23, 2013)

Lol love how everyones chemistry is different


----------



## HeartlandHank (Mar 23, 2013)

Worst drug ever would be X pills, turned out to be a cocktail with much 2cb.


----------



## Kite High (Mar 23, 2013)

HeartlandHank said:


> Worst drug ever would be X pills, turned out to be a cocktail with much 2cb.


My friend you must improve your sources and test materials


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 23, 2013)

If you're going to take x you really need to use a test kit and check pillreports and ecstasydata.


----------



## Mookjong (Mar 24, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> If you're going to take x you really need to use a test kit and check pillreports and ecstasydata.


Hey man thanks for the info! I just looked for one of my most prized x pills and they had the pill info! I was kinda shocked. I wish I could find them again. If you ever see these buy em up!!http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=5609 

I literally had sex for 8 straight hours, only stopping because I was dripping sweat on her face... The most profound orgasm I've ever experienced.

I got 3 for $10 and by far the best 10 dollars I've ever spent on a drug. I got them from a close friend so I don't know what the actual cost should be. I have never gotten a better x pill, no matter the price.


----------



## Rambo3000 (Mar 24, 2013)

HeartlandHank said:


> Worst drug ever would be X pills, turned out to be a cocktail with much 2cb.




Ouch that must have been shitty


----------



## Lurkdewitt (Apr 4, 2013)

Robitussin. Drank a 12 Oz bottle, went to a grave yard and felt like I was falling into graves.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 4, 2013)

Lurkdewitt said:


> Robitussin. Drank a 12 Oz bottle, went to a grave yard and felt like I was falling into graves.


One of the few things I did and swore I would never do again...and didn't!


----------



## Apomixis (Apr 4, 2013)

Caffeine. Seriously. 
I have never fallen for the sirens call of 'hard' drugs (beyond mushrooms.. And those are just gods candy, so I discount them as 'hard'.) Caffeine... I am completely addicted. I cannot function without it. Literally. I am a coffee addict. Serious.


----------



## HighContrast (Apr 4, 2013)

Mine would prob be bunk speed paste with some methamphetamine in it and god knows what else... it was enjoyable but dirty, and made me aggressive (wanna beat up people for NOTHING) and crave more.


----------



## mushead (Apr 4, 2013)

shitty coke, crack and 151! yuk. oh and maybe DOB, some like it, id rather just have good acid tho


----------



## Kite High (Apr 4, 2013)

DOB and DOC are to die for....luv 'em


----------



## mrCRC420 (Apr 4, 2013)

I used to love Salvia as a teenager; had some great experiences. Four years later, as a young adult, I tried it again (for the last time). I felt like my bones were melting down and spinning around inside my body - and whatever - Anways - fuck dissociatives lol


----------



## PurpleBuz (Apr 4, 2013)

worse I have ever done were horse tranqs, luckily my system rejected them, sure did hurt puking my brains out. 

On the other hand I had access to opium for a while and boy did it pull, sure glad I won the tug of war.


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Apr 4, 2013)

BromoDragonFLY. This shit is evil almost took my life.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 4, 2013)

Lol..trippy I wanted to 'like' that..but I can't,cuz I can't wait to try bromo...but I feel what ur saying...


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 5, 2013)

It's not evil, you're just reckless. The blame is yours man.


----------



## Anotherlover (Apr 5, 2013)

Was addicted to crack.
Worst ever trip and side effects wise malpitte (mad pips) aka datura.


----------



## qwizoking (Apr 5, 2013)

Man everybody knows its spice/k2, even k3 (homemade) is better but horrible. So glad its illegal now atleast in my state it is

I'm actually quite fond of dxm and all dissociatives. Uppers are evil though


----------



## Confucious (Apr 5, 2013)

Vincent VonBlown said:


> Alcahol, and a bad batch of LSD...


alcohol very bad, but never have I heard of a bad batch of L. Maybe it wasn't LSD and maybe it was some other bad research crap.


----------



## Confucious (Apr 5, 2013)

Kite High said:


> DOB and DOC are to die for....luv 'em


yea and if you'll eat to much of it you can just fall out and not come back. To die for, what the fuck is wrong with you.


----------



## Constiello (Apr 5, 2013)

Lurkdewitt said:


> Robitussin. Drank a 12 Oz bottle, went to a grave yard and felt like I was falling into graves.


This. Is one of the most accurate statements I have read in some time.

The worst I tried would have to be Robitussin tripping. To this day I cannot stand to take cherry cough medicine.

I also wanna say morning glory seeds was the worst. Most likely due to the fact that I probably didnt wash em enough. Puked but enjoyed watching the Simpsons.


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 5, 2013)

Constiello said:


> This. Is one of the most accurate statements I have read in some time.
> 
> The worst I tried would have to be Robitussin tripping. To this day I cannot stand to take cherry cough medicine.
> 
> I also wanna say morning glory seeds was the worst. Most likely due to the fact that I probably didnt wash em enough. Puked but enjoyed watching the Simpsons.



Should have watched Ren & Stimpy or Aeon Flux. Shit will blow ur mind!


----------



## Apomixis (Apr 5, 2013)

Not to get off topic but..., Aeon Flux.... Best. Show. Ever.


----------



## Lurkdewitt (Apr 5, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> One of the few things I did and swore I would never do again...and didn't!


Yeah I was only 17 and I started dating a crazy girl who would try about anything. At the end of the night I felt like I was going insane! Haha kinda like after you eat too many boomers and you lose that sense of what's real and what's not lol.


----------



## Rhizogenic (Apr 5, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSJ5fOnkkCk


----------



## Kite High (Apr 5, 2013)

Rhizogenic said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSJ5fOnkkCk


[video=youtube;lSJ5fOnkkCk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSJ5fOnkkCk[/video]

there you go...fixed it fer ya


----------



## Rhizogenic (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks pal. I mad swish as a youngster, inspired by tpb. It's a dirty drunk. The meth of alcoholic beverages.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 18, 2013)

I took a bad ecstasy pill once. Was a really bad scene. I was the only one who had drug experience baby sitting 3 other kids. I was sure someone was gonna have a heart attack. They thought they were having fun, good for them. I sat in the club and tried to chill. Counted my heart rate, did it 5 times because I was sure it wasn't right. 190. Shit had me shook. Vision was dancing like crazy and not in a good trippy way, in a losing control of my nervous system way. Scares me talking about it.

Also had a really really bad trip on a mushroom once.

Craziest drugs trips I've seen was a couple friends tripping on GHB after a very long night of lots of other drugs. And a girl freaking the fuck out on a bunch of E and K. Woah that was wild. Exorcist type shit.


----------



## contraptionated (May 30, 2013)

Worst drug I ever did was 2 hits of 2-CB ( aka Europa ). I thought it was ecstacy because it came from a long reliable source of e but to my dismay. I have a high tolerance for e but this one was not working with me at all. Total dissociation from my torso. At the onset it felt like my brain was floating inside my cranium (not in a good way) and I had to quickly walk away from anybody that was near but I couldn't that easily. I still don't know how I was able to walk. You literally see everything in front of you as if you were a fly with multiple eyeballs. I was literally seeing 5 if not 10 of every object spinning in front of me. Super extreme vertigo and dizziness with zero nausea because of the complete dissociation from the torso.


----------



## GreenSummit (May 30, 2013)

lots and lots and lots, and tons more, crack. i was a pretty bad teenager. over 8 years clean though


----------



## tylerrrrr (May 31, 2013)

None really.

I had good experiences with all drugs I have done.


Except for alcohol.


----------



## smokeytokeybear (May 31, 2013)

2ci

fucking crazy shit, total simpsons mode lol


----------



## jjpivot (May 31, 2013)

Never had an overtly bad drug but in one of the very few times I've done DXM in my life, I was lying on my couch for hours drifting in and out of consciousness (not trippily) with a fan on me, throwing up repeatedly. Not a fun 5 hours.


----------



## qwizoking (May 31, 2013)

man i love dxm, it goes weed dxm than opiates, specifically dilaudid.. but dxm is magical like the other dissociatives.....sorry you had a bad experience bro, this one chick i knew literally shit herself on it...it was bad


----------



## jjpivot (May 31, 2013)

Like I said, I've had a few good ones on it, very enjoyable. It was just also happenstantially the drug that gave me a bad experience too. There'll be good ones and bad ones, it's no big deal. Maybe at some point I'll even try it again but at this point I've been interested in psychedelics and weed almost exclusively. Dissociatives have never really been my cup of tea, even with their psychedelic elements.


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 1, 2013)

I read the dyphenhydromine(sic) thread...seems like that should pop up here..maybe it has and I forgot...just remembered a bad experience with bourbon barrell stouts and jeagermiester..I put toothpaste in my contact case when I went to bed...nuff said.


----------



## MrEDuck (Jun 1, 2013)

Diphenhydramine. I like to steer clear of the deliriants personally.
Toothpaste in contacts sounds awful.


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 2, 2013)

It was awful duck..and my dumbass tried to salvage the contacts...owww!


----------



## theexpress (Jun 2, 2013)

<--------------------- p.c.p..... once unknowingly.... 2ce I knew I was getting wet... fucking horrible drug... second worse was crystal meth...


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 2, 2013)

Wow..I really like pcp...sorry it was a bad trip for ya!


----------



## theexpress (Jun 2, 2013)

I can get u jugs of it......... ^^^^ not for me!!!


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 2, 2013)

ive done 2ce and 2ci rory, the ce was more of a roll feeling, the ci was too trippy
what class are these in and exactly what is there chemical funtion if ya dont mind me 
asking, they gave me some free back when i use to order jwh


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 2, 2013)

Phenylethlamines(I can't spell)...I like the 2c drugs a lot...next day its like I haven't done anything at all..very maintanable as far as the 'freak out' factor..2cb is by far the best...


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 2, 2013)

As far as a chemical function...I guess they are there for psycological research or that need brought them about..shulgin..look him up...the only function I get from them is patterns and euphoria..lol


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 2, 2013)

thanks man, i did a really heavy dose of 2ci, and it ruined me lol
hell i have some amazing blotter, and idk if im ready yet lol


----------



## MrEDuck (Jun 2, 2013)

The 2cs are 4-substituted 2,5 dimethoxyphenethylamine their effects are primarily because of their effects on the 5HT2a serotonin receptors.


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 2, 2013)

Yea smokey,I got a lot of 25c blotters I'm holding onto..ate the hell outta em when I first got em..fun stuff for like a tuues night or a movie trip...very predictable drug...and fun!


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 2, 2013)

I also hated darvon...made my nuts itch like I had poison ivy!!! Never again...


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 2, 2013)

i some lsd blotter, from a very reliable chemist, my friend who is about 
15 yrs older than me and has alot more exp said he did half of these
so called double hits, and was going for 12 hours, not sure if im ready for that
mabee i am, but not my girlfriend, im worried about her doing it


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 2, 2013)

I love acid.  You guys are making me want to pick up my hallucinatory habit again.

Nuts itching like poison ivy sounds fucking horrible.


----------



## ambedexteras (Jun 2, 2013)

gotta say BENEDRYL worst drug ever. i know its by far the most retarded drug to do all the cough medicine shit is retarded other then "Lean" which is like an opiate high i believe. and people will say your retarded for even doing that but like a couple of these stories i was 14 and was my first and last time experimenting with over the counter dumbshit. I have had solid trips on shrooms and had some pretty Vivid scary trips on salvia. once passed around 60x with like 15 ppl and saw everyone go through there trip, some "hardcore" dealers drooling and shaking begging for help and shit and coming out of it 5 mins later like what happened. pretty wild. but bendryl still takes the cake for craziest shit BY FAR. 

so my 2 good friends whom i had pioneered a couple drugs with already and I had half day and were looking to get a bottle of Liqour some how. called a couple of our 21+ friends,our parents to anal about their liquor to steal from so it was to no avail. so they had had good trips i guess anyway with this shit because they had done b4 and were suggesting to do it again. so my buddy goes and buys a 100 bottle of benadryl and comes back, they go and take theyre 1/3 of the bottle in a laundrymat bathroom and came out and gave me the last like 34ish and i really sat there contemplating even as a dumb ass 14 yr old willing to do almost anything i was like... this aint right lol but peer pressure is a motha fucka. 

so i threw em all in it was like a baseball in my mouth literally my mouth was so full like 3-4 fell out, they were like pick em up i was like fuck that and my weird ass friend just picked em right up and took em(the same kid ends up in a coma later in the day lol). so i swallow lets say 30 with some gateorade. and we walk for about 30 mins wondering where to go for the trip, and im asking them how its gonna be as they've experienced similar stuff already and i think one of them had actually done like 20 bendryl b4 so he knew pretty accurately how it was gonna be, only it was about 150% more intense... just like the dose lol

so anyway we go to a field hockey game thats going on and we chill for like mins and then it started pretty subtley. the grass was blowing in the wind seemed almost digital, like pixels, just mad weird. so im like alright queers lets get out of here (there was like 200ppl there and i prefer to trip with a much smaller crowd lol) so we went to a park near by and sat on these benches and tripped sackkk for about an hr. jumping felt like the moon, and im a pretty big dude so i dont jump high but idk something was off with our gravity perception cuz when you jumped it was like airy and floaty type. and when you looked @ your hand and your fingers specifically each hand had 10 fingers, not additional fingers i just wasnt seeing clearly, like if you look @ someone and see 2 of them, each hand was looking like 2 hands right next to each other.... hard to explain. anyway we sit @ these benches and im like super tripping. along the way a girl friend of ours had found us and we told her the deal and she chilled with us (IDK why anyone would have @ that point but whatev) and when she talked it was like she was whispering in my ear and it sounded like a tin can in my head like really echoey but like metal echoey very odd. so i decide to go try to throw up a couple of these bad larries. lol so i go over to this trash can and start shoving my hand down my throat. i usually have a very sensetive back of tounge like brushing my teeth can make me gag but i was able to shove like my whole hand in there another very odd side effect. so long story short with that wasnt able to make my self throw up after about 20 mins of trying. like 10 ft in front of us is a playground so im sure X amount of ppl witnessed the event. pretty sure i saw too dudes laughing @ me but might have been the trip, still dont know to this day. so i go back to my friends, sitting there the whole time. and idk how much time passes but the girl leaves and my boys mom calls him and picks him up. within about 20 mins of him getting picked up his mom calls my other buddy to tell him our friend looks like he slipped into coma and shes going to hospital. So my buddy hangs up and tells me and right after he told me we were like O shit, but then it was like it never happened. i still knew he was in a coma but idk i like instantly accepted and moved on it was really weird. 

so me and the remaining hallucinating friend decided to head home as the trip had obv gone south. so he goes one way i go the other, my girlfriend actually worked close by. so i walked like half a mile to her work, the whole time im walking im talking and joking with someone i thought was there but turns out i walked there alone (so crazy) mind u im ...in my and anyones opinion like 98% sane this is just honestly how bat shit crazy the trip was. so i get to my girlfriend, and tell her the deal (she works by herself in the afternoon) and shes like well take the bus home and just go chill u know, wtf else was she gonna say im tripping sack @ her work. so luckily the bus stop is right in front of her work i catch the bus, walk on the bus and instantly drop my back pack @ the door and walk to the back without paying. and i swear on my life if this childhood friend who lived close to me was not on this bus i prolly woulda got kicked off the bus or god knows what would have happened lets say i somehow produced this $1 out of my universe of pockets i prolly wouldnt have taken my own bus stop (which he convienently took the same one). but so i sit next to this kid and the driver is like "U gonna Take this bag and pay?" and the kid instantly was like you alright? and i prolly blank stared Huge pupils and shit and he went and grabbed my bag and payed the 1$ (thank god) so we ride the bus first i think i spot a friend of mine sitting on the bus in the front so i scream the name out and no response, didnt even glance in my direction, so i scream the name out again, and my buddies like yo who u talking to, and i say the name hes like nah i dont see them on the bus. i look back... no shit its a 60 yr old man sitting where i thought my friend was sitting. so then i decide to shut the fuck up b4 i get thrown into mental hospital. and i only manage to only whisper a couple intermittent crazy things to my friend on the like 5 mile bus ride home. so we get off @ the stop and my dude has to walk by my house to get home, thats how clutch it was hes on the bus, so as we get to my house hes like you wanna come ride out your trip a lil @ my crib b4 going home so you dont get busted? prolly woulda been smart but for some reason i got this like Eye of the storm type feeling where i was seeing clear momentarily.(very momentarily) so im like nah man thanks for the bus but im gonna go in and sleep and shit. so i go in, and no shit the second i walk in the house my old man says "you drunk?" i musta been flushed and looking crazy or sumthing but they knew right off the rip. but i was like "no im fine" and walk to my room. i have a pretty good size room i shared with my older brother. he was sleeping for his overnight shift and i lay down and @ first i saw my brother in bed with one if his good guy friends (hes not Gay) so im geeking on him giving him shit and wake him up obv, and hes like "what shut the fuck up kid im sleeping" so i shut up for a lil and just trip looking @ cieling. so i look back @ him and hes with his Ex Gf. (it didnt strike me @ all @ the time that he had just gone from his good guy friend to his ex gf in moments without me seeing anyone come in or out) so im a fan of his current GF @ the time so im given him shit being like oooo ur girls gonna kill u. and again he wakes up and is like " what the fuck is the matter with you dude are you tripping" and i obv tell him the deal that im beyond tripping and hes like well go take a shower or something man try to shake it off. so i do that. 

So i get in the shower and am just tripping, thinking, and i get like an itch or something on my eyebrow, so i reach up and itch it and there was hair on my hand.
so i reach back up and kinda like pull @ my eyebrow and all the hair comes off , painlessly so that freaks me out and i assume its a side effect of all the pills on my hair follicles or soomething and i instantly go to my head and pull some, again effortlessly and painless a hand full of hair comes out. go i go to my pubes which i could actually see as i pulled and i literally pulled everyone one out without any sensation of feeling like my hair was coming out until it was bald, and then i saw it go down the drain. and after that i was like i better stop before i like look any crazier then i prolly already do. so after that, just like my buddy in the coma thing(im gonna get back to that) i instantly accepted and moved on that i had just like branded myself mad weirdly with my hair.(no hair was actually pulled it was a part of the trip which i didnt comprehend @ the time) so i get out of shower and get dressed bla bla and my dad calls me to table to see if i was tryna eat dinner or whatever when the phone rang. it was the sherriffs dept calling, they had picked up my other friend tripping balls and convinced him that he and my comatose friend were most likely gonna die so to give them my name so they could try and save me and him tripping sack believed him. so they callled my house and told my old man the deal and said they should prolly call ambulance but either way get me to hospital.

Bla bla, cut a couple paragraphs to shorten a tad.


ULTIMATELY i came back to reality and left the ER @ about midnight.(we started tripping @ about 2pm) and my other buddy left close to that time.
my Coma friend who i found out later had already tripped on over the counter shit 3x that week one of the times being the day before this day....so we agreedd
he deserved a lil time in a coma woke up i think 2 or 3 days later. he said he tripped hard as ball the whole time until he woke up...i cant imagine lol we all were back in school about a week later and we had an assembly about over the counter meds... no names were said lol. also we were the motivation for the soon after legislation in our city making it necessary to be 18 to buy over the counter shit. my dad still calls it the ***** Law after my buddy who went in the coma haha (hes hilarious)

So kids benedryl the worst, although it prolly makes for a good story, it could of had a MUCH worse ending i guess.
But this is RIU not halucinagenic confessionals. Grow and Smoke on people, peace and love.

Ambedex


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 2, 2013)

shit dude thats a long ass story


----------



## ambedexteras (Jun 2, 2013)

qwizoking said:


> shit dude thats a long ass story


took me like an hr to type.. i did it mostly for Skuxxy or watever his name is. he was saying hes competitve and likes to have the best hallucination story... good luck man ull die trying to beat that one. scared me from hallucinogenics for good lol


----------



## theexpress (Jun 2, 2013)

qwizoking said:


> shit dude thats a long ass story


 sooo long that I didn't even bother to read that shit


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2013)

smokeytokeybear said:


> 2ci
> 
> fucking crazy shit, total simpsons mode lol


 Don't kick the turtle. cn


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 2, 2013)

Yea...the diphenhydramine....lol...sounds like when my brother took 5 hits of heavy acid and went to the e.r...lol


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 2, 2013)

Smokey..I got a half sheet of fluff for my head..but I get spun a lot..and when I do get spun,I GET SPUN. The 2Cs get me almost spun but not a 15 hour 10 strip kinda trip...id go for the L...I take the 2Cs when I don't have the time to really trip..kinda like a daytime nap when I really wanna saw some logs...


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 2, 2013)

well rory, i am pretty used to taking things to a higher level, well through out my time,
ive played with a couple of thes c's lol as well as many other reasearch products,
yet i have only done lsd 2 times,and i am really wanting to.do a hit of this double.
im conserned about her doing some, even tbough weve done mushrooms before,
what you think, mabee.cut one in half?


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 3, 2013)

HELL NO!!!... Eat 2 hits of L at least..my friends have a policy..5 hits at least..terrence says 'dont diddle the dose'...for real..eat two..thank me later..(be safe tho,have a friend with you)


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 3, 2013)

Btw..'double dosed' is bullshit lingo for:'strong acid,sold to inexperienced people'...just lettin ya know..can't add water to a lake...


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 3, 2013)

im not doubting you at all rory lol, the most ive done is 2, my.good friend is around
thirty something, and plays with this stuff all the time. he.took 1 and lasted 12 hours
problem being is.i.dont haveanybody i trust enough to.come watch, due to my
greenthumb circumstances lol, on a sec note its free lol


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 3, 2013)

Ahh bro you'll be fine..its just lsd...you'll come down..take it and have fun in your garden! Leaves moving in the fans breeze is allways visually stimulating...


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 3, 2013)

wellsee, any day now,dunno if im gonna let her doit


----------



## Novicehomegrower (Jun 3, 2013)

iv done acid it was great i swear i could hear what others were saying from 40 feet away from them was some crazy shit (at a freepartyofcourse).
shrooms was a highlight of summer last year for me it was the best experience.

done all the main party drugs like speed coke shrooms acid e's 2cb they were great. but gave up partying well over a year ago . i see friends who still get the party line and go every weekend and to me its just sad its like all they do every weekend haha 


but back to the main point of this thread


worst drug ever done by me . is methadrone ............. its nasty and it burns the fuck out of your nose ... stay away from that shit . the uk is riddled with it ..


----------



## Novicehomegrower (Jun 3, 2013)

i want to smoke dmt tho . that i would still be up for on any day of the week


----------



## contraptionated (Jun 3, 2013)

contraptionated said:


> Worst drug I ever did was 2 hits of 2-CB ( aka Europa ). I thought it was ecstacy because it came from a long reliable source of e but to my dismay. I have a high tolerance for e but this one was not working with me at all. Total dissociation from my torso. At the onset it felt like my brain was floating inside my cranium (not in a good way) and I had to quickly walk away from anybody that was near but I couldn't that easily. I still don't know how I was able to walk. You literally see everything in front of you as if you were a fly with multiple eyeballs. I was literally seeing 5 if not 10 of every object spinning in front of me. Super extreme vertigo and dizziness with zero nausea because of the complete dissociation from the torso.


It wasn't 2cb. It was 2ce.


----------



## MrEDuck (Jun 3, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Ahh bro you'll be fine..its just lsd...you'll come down..take it and have fun in your garden! Leaves moving in the fans breeze is allways visually stimulating...


Agreed. I sat looking at my plants for longer than normal when I dosed recently.


----------



## AliCakes (Jun 3, 2013)

Hmm....worst drug ever done that would be a tie between 

Desoxyn (methamphetamine) given to me as a twelve yr old child for the BS diagnosis of ADD (I would forget to eat for three and four days at a time and couldn't sleep more than a few hours a day. Although doctors won't confirm this, I believe it was the cause of my permanent tremor disorder.)

and

a cocktail of primidone and propranolol for a tremor disorder that developed after the meth. (First week of taking this I missed school - because I felt like my head was floating three feet above my body - don't tell me pharmaceuticals don't make you high. Had difficulty staying awake at work/school. Fell asleep at the wheel twice. Almost lost my driver's license.....still wasn't controlling the tremors as well as cannabis. Doctors were beginning to discuss a highly invasive surgery called deep brain stimulation before I had ENOUGH and stopped going.)

Both were given to me by doctors in my adolescence, both were worse than the rather minor issues that had arisen.


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 3, 2013)

all.i.can say is damn, i was on adderal and ritalin. straight zombie mode


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 3, 2013)

And how was that morning duck? . 
I don't know why we give kids meth pills..its awful...I wish I lived in a state where I could give my add affected preteen a dose of thc...id get shit canned for sure if I did and got caught..still rather have my child use pot than meth..pot helps my add..


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 3, 2013)

Ooooh! New awful drug memory...pressed mexi brick "weed"...boy I hated that shit as a teenager...and those fuckers blowing car nitrous..that really sux with the sulfer..I pushed a dudes tank over for that shit one time...garbage.


----------



## brotherjericho (Jun 3, 2013)

Any drug. Well, let me rephrase, any synthetic mind or body altering substance. I don't consider plants to be "drugs". Its the man-made shit I don't enjoy.


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 3, 2013)

I enjoy manmade stuff,but some drugs are bad..no matter if I've done em in the past,I still knew they were not enlightening...coke,meth,heroin..done em all and hate em now..have no interest except reminiscing...had fun but didn't ...


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 3, 2013)

yeah i have add as well bud, weeds helps greatly, along with my sleeping 
disorder


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sleep for me is laying with my eyes closed and thinking...A LOT.that shit sux bro! Worse nolw cause I'm still awake,and I broke my bong slide a week ago and haven't replaced it yet!!! Perhaps the worst drug is the one you don't have when you need it?!?


----------



## trippoptionattackWVU (Jun 4, 2013)

2CE I took 15mg not knowing how strong it would be. Had to lock my gun in the glovebox and I played with my self way 2much. Then layed outside allnight unable 2 shit or piss . 10 hour trip never will I do a RESEARCHDRUG 4 the rest of my life


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 4, 2013)

Ummm..I'm lost..you played with yourself? Too much? Lol...just thought that was weird...


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 4, 2013)

Btw,what's wrong with a 10 hour trip? Isn't that why you took the drug?


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 4, 2013)

What are the two powders in your avatar? Just curious if its the 2CE?


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 4, 2013)

i feel ya on the sleep thing. just laying there i do it for hours if i dont have some
bud.to smoke or something to help me fall asleep. its like i naturally cant fall asleep
as lame as it sounds haha


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jun 4, 2013)

Heroin...It fucked my life from 18-21...Been on the methadone and suboxone programs since 19. There is a reason why its called the devils drug! Filthy shit that is...


----------



## jjpivot (Jun 4, 2013)

When I trip much later in the day (which I don't prefer anyways), I almost always find myself unbelievably tired but unable to sleep afterwards, so I can relate to that.


----------



## MrEDuck (Jun 4, 2013)

brotherjericho said:


> Any drug. Well, let me rephrase, any synthetic mind or body altering substance. I don't consider plants to be "drugs". Its the man-made shit I don't enjoy.


When do plants stop being plants and become drugs, cocaine, morphine, and amphetamine are found in nature.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 4, 2013)

PCP was the worst shit I ever took, and I have taken most on this planet. No fun at all.


----------



## CrownMeKing (Jun 4, 2013)

Salvia hands down the worst/scariest drug I have ever done. Not saying I wouldn't do it again but everything just happened so fucking fast and I lost all control of laughter. It freaked me out, not to mention this was right in front of my dad. I thought I was stuck in a permatrip, I had completely forgotten I had smoked it and thought just by touching it I was tripping so I started screaming in my hotel room "DON'T TOUCH IT, DON'T TOUCH IT!" worrying that my pops would trip as well. Get a good laugh from it now but at the time it was hell.


----------



## latenightbongrips (Jun 4, 2013)

I had a pretty intense trip on acid that took me about two weeks to get over once. But, it probably wasn't the worst for me.

The scariest was probably dramamine. Me and two friends took 24 each and my one buddy was kinda skinny and short and it was his first time trying it, so it hit him significantly more intense then me and the other person. He became completely delirious with absolutely no ability to competently communicate at all, made rather grotesque looking spasm motions, and he pissed himself. Meanwhile, I was seeing dead cats and hearing voices and shit. He then just walked outside and sat in the middle of the street babbling random words and staring off into nothing. I went outside to get him, but my other friend was tripping so hard, she locked us out and hid in her dad's room for hours. I was still somewhat aware of reality, but was buggin' pretty hard as well. Plus, seeing my friend go batshit-insane scared me and increased my heart rate. Then, I realized I hadn't seen him in hours.

I saw a dark silhouette crouching as if holding a gun and thought I was really losing it, but eventually realized that there were several cops rollin' up, swat-style, on a vehicle. My buddy, in a state of delirium, had climbed into someone's car and they called the cops. They couldn't understand him and took him to the hospital. He was fine the next day though.

Dramamine is fucking nuts. Intensely realistic and vivid hallucinations, delirium, hearing voices, loss of control over motor skills and speaking. I had done it a few times before that and had interesting trips. Not really "fun", but intriguing and rather fascinating. However, that time made me realize that the shit is not to be done recklessly. 

I also once took 5 adderall and sincerely thought my last moments of life were occuring. Heart palpitations and an extremely brutal migraine. Never fucked with it again.


----------



## AliCakes (Jun 4, 2013)

I think I differ from many of you .....to me pot and hallucinogenic mushrooms ARE drugs....along with caffeine, all the pharmaceuticals pushed down our throats....and any other substance that alters body chemistry. I just think the medical field should pay more attention to the hippocratic oath.....why we allow drugs to be used without even a discussion of the massive list of side effects is beyond me.

I choose to use marijuana, because I feel that it is beneficial to many medical issues I have. My husband chooses to use marijuana because he likes the way it makes his body feel. I feel that as adults that should be our choice. I want government regulation, but I feel they should be involved in keeping the decision in the hands of adults and professionals...and they should honestly keep a hand in what the pharmaceutical companies are doing. This way INFORMED decisions are possible.

But, instead of making sure the people have accurate information to make their own decisions our government vilifies the user and allows the real criminals (large pharma companies) to do what they want and put substances out onto the market without proper testing. Cannabis has been tested for millenia, poppy latex for hundreds of years, but psychotropic drugs are often pushed through the FDA in as little as six months. And we wonder why so many class action lawsuits are filed against pharma?


Latenight....I understand where you are coming from. In high school, my mother accidentally took one of my desoxyn pills. It looked very similar to her cholesterol med. She was in bed for days.....my Dad thought she was seriously ill and almost hospitalized her before I noticed that my pill bottle was on the wrong shelf. I don't mind people using drugs, I just think we should take the time to make informed decisions before putting stuff into our bodies. 

When I decided to cut caffeine out of my diet, I ended up with a massive migraine, loss of vision, and full on withdrawal symptoms. I ended up having to add it back into my diet and taper off sodas like I was in rehab for a hard drug......yet I see parents allowing their four year old children to drink mountain dew and energy drinks. What the "drug war" has done to this country is scary. We have labeled some substances as "bad" and others as "good" or "okay," when in truth even too much water can be deadly. We need to wake up and learn the concept of *informed moderation*. Unfortunately, that is not the direction I see us going towards.


----------



## shepj (Jun 5, 2013)

List of shit drugs:

Fentanyl (Vomit festival)
MXE (Methoxetamine - Great in low dosages, but very closely resembled a psychotic episode in large dosages. Took weeks to normalize afterward)
DON (2,5-dimethoxy-4-nitroamphetamine - Hell on wheels. Felt like someone was stabbing me in the stomach for about 1 hr. as it started kicking in)
JWH-250 (Quite possible the worst synthetic cannabinoid agonist ever created. Unrivaled paranoia).


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 8, 2013)

Penicillin...if u don't hate the drug its the ailment.


----------



## BygonEra (Jun 8, 2013)

Salvia was awful. So, so awful lol. My friends took a video of me and it looked like I was having an absolute blast... but I literally felt the worst I'd ever felt times a million. I remember seeing my friends around me, laughing in slow motion, and then their heads started to swell and their faces got all distorted and just plain terrifying. Sort of like creepy clown people. And then I could literally feel my skin attaching to the couch... it was like the worst nightmare I'd ever had where I couldn't move or do anything but sit there and laugh and drool uncontrollably haha. 

Also, I fucking hate Vyvanse. I took that shit for months until I had stage 3 hypertension and my hair started falling out and I literally couldn't sleep for days on end. It was amazing at first and I still take it every now and then, but taking it daily combined with Zoloft for a long time is absolute hell.


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 9, 2013)

one time i took 5 20 mg atterols. one of the worst days of my life


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 9, 2013)

ate 8th of shrooms on 4 loris an smoked about an oz.. oh yes prior was drinking.. i was pretty fucked up...


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 9, 2013)

PcP had my head under a water spicket for an hour


----------



## d3dm4n (Jun 9, 2013)

8 grams of some fire mushrooms = worst 8 hours of my life


----------



## aknight3 (Jun 9, 2013)

what do you mean worst drug? worst feeling or worst experience? worst experience = running out of dope ------------- worst feeling = no dope --------- best experience = doing lots of dope ------- best feeling = lots of dope


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 9, 2013)

I feel any overly negative aspects constitutes 'worse drug' aknight..dope being,well,primarily a bunch of hassle and strife before or after you injest,only for a couple hours of nodding,in wich you don't remember the fuun and joy of the opiate high..that's just my personal experience..if you're speaking of pot,well,I can't relate..nothing bad there,even when you run out,usually you can call a friend over to share some bingers...


----------



## aknight3 (Jun 10, 2013)

im talking about opis of course, dope is someone best friend and worst enemy


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 10, 2013)

No doubt...glad I've done one of the worst of the worst drug ever and lived to see today...still,I hate xanax..lol


----------



## KushKrew (Jun 11, 2013)

Coke, Booze, GHB, All forms of speed I tried were SHIT. If it's not psychedelic it's boring.


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 11, 2013)

I dunno..I kinda like ghb..the combo of ghb and mdma was very psychedelic..I tried turning off a lamp that was across the room! I woke up to my friends laughing at me asking what I was doing..all they seen was my arm out and me twisting my hand..lol


----------



## EzExtractions (Jun 11, 2013)

hmmm long term effects i say herion was the worst thing i ever done, nothing good ever came from it.

In terms of only trying it once and saying FUCK THAT is Ketamine, what a horribly shitty drug that is, some one told me the synergy with lsd and ketamine was awesome, but it was more like the opposite,


----------



## dbkick (Jun 11, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> No doubt...glad I've done one of the worst of the worst drug ever and lived to see today...still,I hate xanax..lol


oh really? try the drug my doc tried to replace my xans with, the same chemical structure of meth and mdma without the PLEASANT side affects. 
Venaflaxine or effexor.
I'll take xans any day, as long as you stick with medicinal doses and not abuse it is a helpful drug for some.


----------



## aknight3 (Jun 11, 2013)

alprazolam is my friend, without that and buprenorphine i would have already put a bullet in my head, JMO.


----------



## MrEDuck (Jun 11, 2013)

Even the worst drugs can be wonderful when used correctly. Some are just harder to use correctly than others.


----------



## CrownMeKing (Jun 11, 2013)

Ketamine is the tits, only if you get the vials and evaporate them yourself. That's the fire, I call it my teleportation device cause I'll always think I'm in another part of the world. And no bumps cause then it's just like shitty coke. You need fat lines.


----------



## Skuxx (Jun 11, 2013)

I agree K is great. I've had some very cool experiences on it. At one point I thought aliens were talking to me (still kind of believe it). I would come home from work everyday and snort a few grams of it throughout the night just to communicate with this female alien. I quit doing it after getting bad nosebleeds. Plus snorting an ounce in one week is a bit extreme, and it leaves a hangover. The only time I didn't like K was when I would be super drunk and say LETS DO SOME K... line up a fatty... then be hanging over a trashcan puking for a while. One time I was on 4-5 hits of good Cid, then I lined up a rail of K, did that, then before that hit me I took a couple rips of DMT.... My entire vision started swirling, and it looked like my vision was getting sucked into a black hole until I went completely blind. Good shit.


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 11, 2013)

Duck..I have to say you're right,but you yourself mustive had trouble with benadryl/deliriants as you have said..or at least you don't like em...skuxx..sounds like you and my friend are the same people...lol..he bought a qp of ketachloride for his head..then ounce upon ounce after..and sold none of it! Stingy bastard! Isn't it weird when you puke on K? Its like you're yacking up a steak dinner,and all that happens is you spit up a tiny bit of foam...least that's what happens with me and my friends...beyond the puking when you over do it,K is one of my favorite substances ever!...still can't get with xanax tho...black outs are not fun...


----------



## CrownMeKing (Jun 11, 2013)

I've had my fair amount of blackouts on xan, been in the hospital because of xan and drinking over 5 times. Not proud of myself but I love the drug, helps a lot when not abused.


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 11, 2013)

Yea..even not abused I black out..took .10mg(2 peaches)....and woke up..tried em again..same thing..not for me,and it only took 2 times for me to figure it out..lol


----------



## growyurown (Jun 13, 2013)

.10 mg? I thought there were only .25, .5, 1, 2, and 3mg ER


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 13, 2013)

read the post (two peaches).


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 13, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> read the post (two peaches).


 i lovingly refer to zannies as retard pills as w/e i take them, i turn into a retard and black out and don't remember wtf happened the night before..
took 8 .5's and the only thing i remember is being handcuffed to the hospital bed.. never again.. now i try and avoid zannies like the flu..


----------



## MrEDuck (Jun 13, 2013)

Many have experiences like that. The number of people in jail for shit they have no memory of on Xanax is terrifying to think about.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 13, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> Many have experiences like that. The number of people in jail for shit they have no memory of on Xanax is terrifying to think about.


 i watch a lot of id channel at night when nothing else is on, and the other day they had a few episodes of some new show i never saw before.. can't recall the name of it atm, but it was about people doing crazy stuff on drugs.
the one episode this up and coming rap artist, big lurch was his name, smoked too much dust and killed one of the girls whom he was smoking it with..
he said he woke up two weeks later in jail and had no clue as to wtf he had done.. when they told him he brutally murdered a girl he just about lost it.. can't even imagine the feeling..


----------



## Skuxx (Jun 13, 2013)

In fact, the reason I wasn't active for a few weeks was because of a blackout on xanax and alcohol. I woke up in the looney bin... apparantly I had been "marchman acted" for being crazy... never even heard of it... but definitely not fun. Now I have a $900 ambulance bill which I don't remember being on an ambulance... and who knows how much the time in the looney bin cost... I'll find out soon. They had me on some shit called Thorazine while I was there. That is some heavy duty stuff. I couldn't see straight for a week. I'm just glad my place didn't get searched.

and I saw that tv show while I was in the looney bin. It had one episode about that guy lurch on PCP, and another episode with some guy on steroids, mushrooms, and some other shit. That was an interesting show. I was on too much looney bin drugs to remember the name of it lol.

I've quit all substances for now. Even taking a break from bud. Got to get my head right for a while.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 13, 2013)

damn skuxx, glad your back out and ok.. was that like one of those 72 hour holds they can lock you up on??
and yeah, thorazine is some pretty hard core stuff for sure..


----------



## Skuxx (Jun 13, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> damn skuxx, glad your back out and ok.. was that like one of those 72 hour holds they can lock you up on??
> and yeah, thorazine is some pretty hard core stuff for sure..


Yeah, I think it's 72 hours at the least. They kept me there for a week though.


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 13, 2013)

The thorazine shuffle...ugg..that shit is gross..glad you're doing good skuxx..be safer...


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 13, 2013)

My first time doing blow I kind of went all in and had a bad bad night. I was visiting my family in Peru and my cousin got us some pretty pure balloons of coke. 

First stop Danny Gator's bar bathroom, over and over, followed by 22s of great beer. After the bar we ran into some of my cousins friends in an old '57 Chrysler 300c. At this point the paranoia started kicking in and I was worried Massachusetts Highway Patrol was after us. Everything is blurry after this but I remember ending up at the parking lot of another bar around 4 am. At this point I couldnt stop shaking my hands like the fucking hokey pokie and everybody was laughing. Next thing I remember its about 8am and we're being dropped off a few blocks from my cousins place with no skin on my hands and an extreme sense of remorse. So we walked to church and walked in during the middle of service. The only places left were standing by the front row. The priest was giving a sermon about repenting and starting over. The whole time the priest was staring directly at us. As soon as mass was over I ran to the holy water and poured it all over my hands and then we skulked out and went to visit my grandma's grave. We asked her for forgiveness too and went home to sleep it off. By this time it was about 12pm Sunday. 

The second time I did it we hit up 2 sweet sixteen house parties and another house party in between. I started off with a couple of bumps and went on to dance with the birthday girl to The Doors "Light My Fire". I wilded out and started doing this weird slinky gyrating hippie dance and after the song my cousin noticed we were getting weird looks from the family so we bugged out and headed to the next house party. 

This party had some salsa and dancehall reggae blasting so we did a few more bumps and chilled. Either my tolerance went up or this was cut a little more but I was maintaining. We left that party and hit up the 2nd sweet 16 at around midnight. My cousin knew the girls brother so it was cool for us to crash. The only problem was that my cousins best friend was chilling with us all night and he had beef with a guy sitting next to my cousin's friend. As soon as they saw each other shit got tense. The dude started talking shit about my cousins best friend and he, being coked out to hell (huge schnozz) took it very very personally. My cousin's boy pulled out a swiss army knife and attempted to stab the guy in front of the whole family! The sweet 16's brother tried to protect his friend and grabbed the knife, cutting himself pretty deeply. At this point we were in shock but knew that if we didn't get out of their we were going to get lynched. My cousin and I apologised profusely and grabbed our boy by the neck and dragged him out of the house as all of the men in the family were trying to squeeze through the front door to take swings and kicks at us. We ran like hell and as soon as we got back to our hood, we slapped the shit out of our boy. He finally came to his senses and we laughed it off. His new nickname "Chabeta Bill" 

*Chabeta(Cuba) A kind of knife used by cigar-makers.* 

After some time I think he and my cousin visited the family to ask for forgiveness. 

Cocaine is a helluva drug man. 

I havent touched it since (15 years), have no urge to either. Not for me.

I have another bad hydrocodone story but thats for another time. Just keeping it green since those days. I dont even drink much anymore. A beer or two a month maybe.


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 14, 2013)

I have a similar story..riding around with a crank dealer..he had ripped off a few people and I didn't know,I was driving him around and he got a page..went to meet these guys(he mustive thought he got over,and they wanted more),they pull up at a gas station on the drivers side..they open their passenger door(that is experty placed one inch from mine when fully open,thus not letting me open my door) and get out their car(with doors still open)..dude gets out my car to do the deed,and they stomp the shit outta him! Like a real hollywood movie beatin!..they peel out(I know em and they ask why would I be hanging with him before they bounce)..we got back in the car..hit a country road and he wants to pull over to do a rail,all busted up and shit..he offers me one,I decline..took him back to his hotel and realized my 'friend' was gonna get my ass beat if I didn't stop hanging with his shady ass...moral of both stories..bad drugs...bad times...sometimes the worst times...


----------



## debruyn51 (Jun 16, 2013)

one time i took 8 hits of salvia, and not small hits eaither, it was my first time so i didnt know any better... i almost straight died but whatever haha no more salvia for me


----------



## Skuxx (Jun 16, 2013)

My experience with 30x salvia was horrible. Every time. I gave it the benefit of the doubt at least 10 times. But nope... it sucked giant balls each and every time. I can't imagine plain leaves being any better of an experience. I for one do not enjoy feeling my body be ripped to shreds and stabbed by needles and burned all at the same time.... while also being mentally retarded, drooling on myself. The funniest time was when I was having sex and thought it would be interesting to take a hit of salvia in the middle of it....


----------



## debruyn51 (Jun 16, 2013)

my expeirence was terrable also, i pretty much couldnt move for like 4 hours, i couldnt speak very well and i felt like my soul was trying to leave my body like i was dying haha nooo thank you salvia


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Jun 16, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> My experience with 30x salvia was horrible. Every time. I gave it the benefit of the doubt at least 10 times. But nope... it sucked giant balls each and every time. I can't imagine plain leaves being any better of an experience. I for one do not enjoy feeling my body be ripped to shreds and stabbed by needles and burned all at the same time.... while also being mentally retarded, drooling on myself. The funniest time was when I was having sex and thought it would be interesting to take a hit of salvia in the middle of it....


You are pretty hardcore dude.... way to make the most of an experience!


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 17, 2013)

Bigtacofarmer said:


> You are pretty hardcore dude.... way to make the most of an experience!


Totally agree. Props for doing things big.


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 17, 2013)

How bout worst drug combo...take xanax,then salvia in a gravity bong,then put crack,meth,pcp on top,garnish with a chunk of dmt,after doing a balloon of medi nitrous,upon exhale,a line of coke on the inhale..with a hot rail of course...after ya get a lil high..bumps of china white and ketamine..wooo.fucking.hoo.!!!(of course lsd is in the mix silly!)


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 17, 2013)

worst drug combo? ecstacy and methadone for sure


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 17, 2013)

qwizoking said:


> worst drug combo? ecstacy and methadone for sure


 why do you say that?/ i've done both and never had any issues..


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 17, 2013)

a friend of mine took way too much ecstacy and was freaking out, his friend gave him a bunch of methadone to calm him down and told him to go to sleep...he never woke up. so i suppose its not really the 2 drugs being mixed fault necesarilly


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 17, 2013)

pretty sad story, his girlfriends mom gave him the methadone and went to prison, she having lost her boyfriend and mom in jail shot herself in the school bathroom with a 22


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Jun 17, 2013)

On a brighter note.......... I have some friends that figured out that smoking crack and dmt on acid is pretty wild.


----------



## Impman (Jun 17, 2013)

Best Drug Ive ever done is LSD
Worse Drug Ive ever done is LSD


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 17, 2013)

qwizoking said:


> pretty sad story, his girlfriends mom gave him the methadone and went to prison, she having lost her boyfriend and mom in jail shot herself in the school bathroom with a 22


 damn m8, so sorry to hear about that.


----------



## Shroomhead420 (Jun 17, 2013)

I smoked a lot of weed and took a bunch of seroquel then went to school. Long story short I ended up on the bathroom floor passing out and about to puke my guys up.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 17, 2013)

Shroomhead420 said:


> I smoked a lot of weed and took a bunch of seroquel then went to school. Long story short I ended up on the bathroom floor passing out and about to puke my guys up.


Bet they were pissed you swallowed them in the first place.  cn


----------



## kush fario (Jul 10, 2013)

opiates coke. there life fucker upers lol


----------



## blak (Jul 10, 2013)

angel dust


----------



## BoB631 (Jul 10, 2013)

DXM...idk how the fuck i used to drink that nasty shit


----------



## Skuxx (Jul 11, 2013)

BoB631 said:


> DXM...idk how the fuck i used to drink that nasty shit


I'm allergic to that stuff. I break out in a strange rash on my knees and elbows, and feel like my skin is on fire for 24 hours. What a great trip.... Of course I didn't learn the first time. Thought maybe I just got sick. Second time did the trick.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 11, 2013)

Your body develops a strong reverse tolerance( that's why it happens to me now) basically like a niacin od . I'm pretty sensitive so have to extract the dxm out. All the red dye and especially the syrup fucks with me...but dxm is tied as my 2nd favorite drug. A couple lines will have me blasting in outerspace as my bed turns into aagic carpet ride. But I like all dissociatives.....I've never found but a handful of people that can handle the drug. Makes your chest andface numb so you literally can't tell if your breathing or heart is beating etc. Ah yea I love it. Always very powerful experiences


----------



## loquacious (Jul 11, 2013)

Cocaine is my worst


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 11, 2013)

qwizoking said:


> Your body develops a strong reverse tolerance( that's why it happens to me now) basically like a niacin od . I'm pretty sensitive so have to extract the dxm out. All the red dye and especially the syrup fucks with me...but dxm is tied as my 2nd favorite drug. A couple lines will have me blasting in outerspace as my bed turns into aagic carpet ride. But I like all dissociatives.....I've never found but a handful of people that can handle the drug. Makes your chest andface numb so you literally can't tell if your breathing or heart is beating etc. Ah yea I love it. Always very powerful experiences


Sounds like a blast.


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 11, 2013)

Never done dxm..extracted it twice tho and everyone that consumed was fuc*ed up..they compared it to liquor and ketamine when they tried to equate its effects..perhaps I may make some headstash or order some for purity equations...


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 12, 2013)

Definately. Its not something you take at parties or with people. You just lay in bed for 6 hours.. the drunk like effects when you move your head and loss of coordination, face numbing too i guess i could see it described like that. you cant walk either, your muscles can get all rigid and depending on the dose you can still walk like frankenstein I guess.but yea its great... I might of told this on here already but I had a girlfriend straight shit herself on a high dose.....that was awkward to say the least


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 12, 2013)

There's no 'right time' for shitting yourself,but I hope it wasn't during 'cuddle time'...lol


----------



## Xub420 (Jul 12, 2013)

the worst.....fuckin black tar...fuckin bullshit had me worse than the meth homies back then. I got tricked into the...." wanna try some hash"? bs back then. and it got my ass hooked. Hallucinogens are my cup of tea! So i dont have any worse experiences with any yet with those. its the other street bullshit.


----------



## Xrangex (Jul 12, 2013)

tar and ice.. Honestly though I enjoyed meth a lot more, heroin can fuck you up don't get me wrong.. but as far as danger for me I guess it'd have to be meth.


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 13, 2013)

Meth and heroin are like jacking off after you jerked off..a lot of mess to clean up,and nowhere as fullfilling as the first...


----------



## Skuxx (Jul 13, 2013)

One has not fully experienced life until they have tried Meth+LSD combo  

I'm just kidding of course. Meth is awful


----------



## kush fario (Jul 13, 2013)

yea brown is pretty bad dxm is nasty but i say not even close to the worst thing ive done benzoes are nothing to play around with either an lsd changed my life for the better or worse who knows i say better.


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 13, 2013)

Opioids in general by far the worst.. A close tie as far as expense and addiction along with shutting yourself off for, the world to enjoy.. Women


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 13, 2013)

Sobriety has been an enemy for a while...perhaps reality is the worst drug...lol


----------



## Sustain (Jul 14, 2013)

For me.... its MDMA. Something about X and molly... just doesnt work with my brain I think. All my friends end up staring at a laser light setup I have, having a great time.... and I end up sweating and thinking super hard..... and its a mind fuck for me.

I've also done meth... its definitely the scariest of all the drugs.... but not if you look at it as a one session then done kind of deal. Meth is crazy addictive.... so I'll avoid it like the plague until I die.


----------



## maryjaneslave (Jul 15, 2013)

the worst drug i did was probley the most beneficial drug i did, dmt, scary for the frist time u do .2 out of a 2 ft bong, but it makes u appresiate life. its called the most potent hallucinogenic drug known to man for a reason


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 17, 2013)

Cocaine and mushrooms sucked..I normaly can't feel my face when shrooming..that with a fat line had me wondering did I fuck up my nerve endings and would I look like a stroke victim...


----------



## sunnydizzle (Jul 17, 2013)

BZP sold as Ecstasy, and the pill was the shape of the "Decepticon" logo from transformers.. Clever... dickheads.. awful stuff.


----------



## MrEDuck (Jul 17, 2013)

I bet that was an uncomfortable bit of introspection


----------



## rick1979 (Jul 17, 2013)

no salvia on this planet comes close to dmt if you want have a life changing experience. you do stupid shit on salvia. dmt just sit there and take off,lol


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 17, 2013)

Sunnydizzle,were the transformers purple?..I may have had those...bzp? Never done it but have heard of it...what's it do...?


----------



## Skuxx (Jul 17, 2013)

It's that piperzine shit. basically just stimulant with no good feelings. makes your heart speed up and that's all I know. Those transformer cutouts went around here maybe about 2 years ago or so. luckily I used pillreports and a testkit so I stuck to my canadian and dutch friends from the shroomery =P.. I love it when people think they have something awesome and they get a bunch of it... then I prove them wrong to their face. then they still make excuses.. "well I rolled balls man... and this person and that person rolled"... blah blah blah


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 17, 2013)

I got 2000 of em at bonnaroo 5 years ago,but they tested good..were cut outs and purple..def decepticons,but don't know if yours was mixed is why I asked..mine turned color instantly when I dropped em in the solution..


----------



## Skuxx (Jul 17, 2013)

Oh 5 years ago I don't know. If they tested good then those were probably the original transformer cutouts. Then the ones after that were to fool people. I saw several colored ones including purple, but not 5 years ago.


----------



## Stimpy and Ren (Jul 17, 2013)

A tie between alcohol, cocaine, and really dirty tabs... All useless.


----------



## Skuxx (Jul 17, 2013)

Damn, is that you in your avatar? nvm... anyways I agree alcohol and cocaine suck ass. But what do you mean by tabs??? Paper blotter??? Or rolls??? Or what??? If it's blotters then make sure it's actually LSD next time. Most likely if you had lsd blotters them in the last 5-8 years or more, then it could just be some bullshit. Keep trying or PM me


----------



## Impman (Jul 17, 2013)

I was coming down hard off of coke and I had some shrooms. thought the shrooms would ease the coke come down. ummm no. it was aweful. no more fun happy feelings inside, just raw weirdness and ugly introspection.


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 17, 2013)

TAB...the soda..duh...


----------



## sunnydizzle (Jul 18, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Sunnydizzle,were the transformers purple?..I may have had those...bzp? Never done it but have heard of it...what's it do...?


Don't remember, they came from northern california, as for the effects, tweakkkkinn, and kept bobbing my head for 2 hours after I left and the music was no more... if that's saying anything haha. this was years ago so I don't really remember too well, but it was BAD, amphetamine with mad twitching and bad side effects


----------



## RedSnapper99 (Jul 18, 2013)

One of my best "smoke buddies" went to a shrink for some pills and she asked him what drugs he had taken. Literally a to z. Shit i had never heard of. I sat there lost in thought thinking was i naive to drugs am i a pussy for not having tried all of those? Then i had a sobering thought and remembered why i never did in the first place. I got an a in health class i actually paid attention to those videos about heroin, cocaine and meth. I saw model quality friends turn into toothless monstrosities. So i take a moment and be glad i dont know every drug on the list. As for me i have tried coke, special k(pretty cool in the correct dose), shrooms, peyote(by far my favorite so hard to get), lsd, and pot. All that over 20 years and the worst trip i've had is the many times i accidentally drank too much whiskey too fast and then start taking bong rips. That feeling is as close to death as i ever want to feel. I have "accidentally" done this countless times.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Jul 18, 2013)

Met a tweaker lady when I was about 17 and that pretty much fixed my interest in hard drugs or needles. I decided that day there was no way I would put myself in a situation to look like that crazy freaked out skeleton of a person. Yuck!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 18, 2013)

This one time we had some blotter white on white we thought was good L but it turned out to be DOB  Me and a buddy both took a 10 strip and where tripping our faces off for 2.5 days


----------



## new2420grow (Jul 19, 2013)

So, worst drug I've ever done was MJ. Of course it's also the ONLY drug I've ever done. I guess that makes it the best too! Honestly, I don't even know what an eighth of the drugs I see named on here are! lol......and I'm 36 years old.


----------



## Skuxx (Jul 19, 2013)

Bigtacofarmer said:


> Met a tweaker lady when I was about 17 and that pretty much fixed my interest in hard drugs or needles. I decided that day there was no way I would put myself in a situation to look like that crazy freaked out skeleton of a person. Yuck!


Awww..... but it's so fun!!! Don't let one crazy skeleton turn you off....! Yeah I'm kidding... needles aren't a good idea unless you're in a hospital. I can't lie though, if I had some ketamine, that shit would be going straight into the veins.... or psilocybin.... maybe even DMT.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 20, 2013)

Trippy fact about DOB (never heard of it before now): Additionally, unique to this compound, the amount of time it takes for the DOB effects to begin increases with the larger of a dose taken, especially when used in conjunction with alcohol. 

So the more you take the longer it takes to start working. I love this thread.


----------



## MrEDuck (Jul 20, 2013)

That is quite odd, do you have a source where you saw that?


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 20, 2013)

Its straight off Wikipedia. They only refrence erowid. Who on their page provides nothing as well but they say its been reported...found a few articles that say otherwise. All the articles that say up to 3 hrs only document Wikipedia and erowid.. the dude that died from a massive of felt it in 15 min. As its sometimes sold on blotter paper I would have to agree. I might check xlogp and molecular weight if interested.the Metabolism doesn't seem to suggest it would do this


----------



## jayfury (Jul 20, 2013)

DMT was a joy ride compared to the Salvia I smoked. I have done every drug known to man, except peotti, only cuz I could never get my hands on it.... We used to Roll and do Ketamine all night long, then drink alcohol and smoke crack to come down... But the 60X Purple Sticky Salvia I bought from a local smoke shop had me more twisted up than anything I had ever experienced.... Too long to tell the story, but lets just say its as close to a near death experience as you can have...


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 20, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Trippy fact about DOB (never heard of it before now): Additionally, unique to this compound, the amount of time it takes for the DOB effects to begin increases with the larger of a dose taken, especially when used in conjunction with alcohol.
> 
> So the more you take the longer it takes to start working. I love this thread.


You sir are correct. It took about 3 hours for it to kick in. We initially thought it was bunk before having the hardest trip of our lives.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 20, 2013)

Also the DOB was EXTREMELY BITTER. With all my experience from LSD the only taste it has is its carrier (for example tastes like paper if its a blotter or the solvents used to break down the crystal if its liquid). There is actually a phrase we where unaware of at the time but now we go off of "If its bitter its a spitter". Oddly enough we have not had any further experiences coming across DOB. This was years ago back when we where prob 17 or 18 and still in highschool but I remember seeing a bunch of it all on white on white blotter. However this should not steer someone away from white on white blotter bc in fact some of the best blotter ive had has been unperpherated white on white blotters.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 20, 2013)

The only tabs we ever got where I'm from were white on white, that was in high school, 95-97 in san diego. I never eve seen designer tabs.


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 20, 2013)

I can't count how many different printed blotters I've gone through...I can name at least 15 different ones off the top of my head..gel tabs also...clear to rainbow...


----------



## Skuxx (Jul 20, 2013)

jayfury said:


> DMT was a joy ride compared to the Salvia I smoked. I have done every drug known to man, except peotti, only cuz I could never get my hands on it.... We used to Roll and do Ketamine all night long, then drink alcohol and smoke crack to come down... But the 60X Purple Sticky Salvia I bought from a local smoke shop had me more twisted up than anything I had ever experienced.... Too long to tell the story, but lets just say its as close to a near death experience as you can have...


Wait... smoke crack to come down? Interesting.


----------



## Stephers (Jul 20, 2013)

I've never had huge bad experiences with any drug....but! Mixing diazepam (valium) and alcohol causes COMPLETE blackouts for me. 

This is gonna sound like a good experience with a drug rather than a bad, but you'll realize how bad it potentially could have been!!!

After a few shots of hard alcohol and two diazepam (valium) at a party, I woke up naked in my boyfriend's best friend's bed with him- we clearly had sex, and a lot of it-- my clothes were all over his house. Couldn't really do the quiet sneaking out when looking for your clothes- literally one item per room. Haha. It could have been worse- it having been someone i didn't know, of course, especially if they snuck away before i woke up! I'd have been scared to death!!

Didn't think i'd ever do it agajn, but there was this mysterious excutenent to it This time we were drinking innocently at a party and he innocentally asked me if i wanted some valium...duh  The last thing i remember was playing pool with a room full of people (God only knows how that night went from there to waking up in his arms. We must have started something before they all left!) 

And yes, this happened several more times- i got addicted to my bf's best bud and our total blackouts!! Plus, being a young 'cougar' - he was twekve years younger than me was really sexy! (even if i didn't remember anything!!)

The last time, i had slight memories -- and i was so embarrassed i couldn't ever do it again. He had family visiting from out of town and i guess i got kinda loud. I remember it kike a dream i can't grasp, just clip-its...... There was a bang on the door that i was waking the house!!! I remember him flipping me over and squishing my face into a pillow to shut me up, but they kept banging on the door screaming about how rude we were. Then the valium amnesia kicked in until morning. 

It was fun while it lasted.... My bf moved in with me a couple weeks later, maybe to keep tabs in me. 

Just had to share  alcohol + valium is a really cool experience....total amnesia but feeling like you had an amazing night - and if you remember anything at all (which only happened once for me) was like slow motion dreaminess. Doesn't even take a lot of diazepam (valium) - like two 10ng bars and a few shots of anything hard. 

But TOTALLY don't take this as advice unless you both know what you!re in for... Otherwise it kinda would be like roofie rape. Ya know? 

SO......

Just sharing my awesome experiences-- though, it should be considered my worst drug experience because it is actually quite scary (and humiliating) to have zero memory of something so huge!!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 20, 2013)

Wow Steph. I feel bad for your boyfriend. Unless he knew about it and was cool women like you make me sick. I am sorry and im not trying to be mean but I don't know how people can be so vile to lie and cheat on people that they are supposed to care about. People need to stop being so fucking self centered. Im sick of it. How hard is it to treat people right? Would you like to be cheated on and lied to?


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 20, 2013)

Gotta say I've done bad things under the spell of different drugs,but I never took drugs to excuse my actions...I grabbed my ex roomies girls breast while rolling..but I had my eyes closed and rolled out while she was givin me a backrub,in the same room as my roomie..I just tripped out and thought it was actually my girlfriend(also in the room)..the next day I apologized for my 'confusion'..but drugs were not the excuse,just the reason..and I didn't try to absolve my actions with the drug story..I shoulda been responsible and never got so fucked up id do that..and def. wouldn't ever again


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 20, 2013)

And def. wouldn't knowingly look to use it as an excuse cause it worked for my ego...ahhh...love..another series of chemicals to fuck us up..perhaps love is a bad drug at times...


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 21, 2013)

I always kinda grasped the point of doing drugs as feeling and experiencing a bunch of trippy stuff. If you don't remember any of it what's the point... just seems like senseless abuse to your organs.


----------



## Malevolence (Jul 21, 2013)

I had a little meth stint for a month once and what made me quit was one night I just felt like fuckin death... I sat in a chair for hours and couldn't move. People around me were making me sick when they moved. When someone talked to me it made me want to puke. It was def the worst shit I have ever done.

Some other bad shit was dramamine. I used to use it to trip at job corps. The last time I did it I saw mortal kombat characters fighting inside the glass of my orange juice cup. When I stood up to walk it felt like I was on a boat. After a while I just felt depressed and horrible and just wanted to be sober and sleep.

Crack has never done anything for me and snorting coke just makes my face and throat a little numb for 10 minutes.


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 21, 2013)

Jig...exactly my complaint about xanax!


----------



## MegaBudz97 (Jul 21, 2013)

tab 10's, or coke (even though it was shitty and i didnt feel much of anything really), but a fat joint and a couple of the old school adderall 20mgs will have u zoomin!


----------



## Skuxx (Jul 21, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Jig...exactly my complaint about xanax!


Well, I don't know about others, but I never wanted to black out. I'd pop a xanax and drink a beer. Then it would just take off from there. Alcohol and benzos lower inhibitions... add in being a crazy addict like myself, and you end up popping more and drinking more etc.


----------



## TheSnake (Jul 21, 2013)

I have had terrible nights on alcohol, and also on weed when i first got high. Granite I was blacking out stoned, and had to ride 100 miles back home on my motorcycle with a girlfriend on the back. It took me hours before i could even stand. I had panic attack like a mother fucker, cold sweats, black outs, the whole nine. One of the worst nights of my life, was the first time i got high. Since then its been smooth sailing though. I even blacked out at the gas station trying to buy a candy bar and a water, luckily my friends I was with told the owner I was diabetic and needed to get my blood sugar up, the guy was about to call an ambulance... fucking terrible. Just glad I got home safely. Because of that, I don't like to go out and smoke, more of a home smoker / tv guy.


----------



## chibzilla (Jul 22, 2013)

dxm... Fuck dxm to goddam hell


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 22, 2013)

Yea skuxx..I've tried to like benzos..just can't do it..its like mrT and milk...goodby world!


----------



## MrEDuck (Jul 22, 2013)

I hope the boyfriend consented to the behavior. That description was great though. But I'm a fan of roffieing myself.


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 22, 2013)

Not on purpose so as to excuse a generally vile action you commit...


----------



## canndo (Jul 22, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> I hope the boyfriend consented to the behavior. That description was great though. But I'm a fan of roffieing myself.


Just obtained a sampler pack of diazepam, alprazolam, bromazapam, nitrazapam, clonazepam, lorazapam, midazolam, lormetazepam, and clobazam. I intend to discover the best of the bunch and record my reactions. So far the nitrazapam has some nice qualities. Strange, I think they all have slightly different effects, some more positive, some less so. the nitrazepam has a nice friendly startup but winds up leaving me sort of dazed.


----------



## cmbajr (Jul 30, 2013)

Cocaine. Made me SKETCHY AS FUCK and I just wanted to walk and grind my teeth. Fucking hated it then hit my herb and it helped the high mellow out a bit.


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 31, 2013)

Good cocaine And good skunk allways was somewhat enjoyable..if planned..ususally found myself trying to 'outdo' the atmosphere of coke...it really pisses off coke dealers if they are ignored.


----------



## ricky1lung (Jul 31, 2013)

Ritalin, crushed and railed. Just a weird sickly high.
Meth, seen far too much crazy shit from the people sketch'n around me.
Crack, jonesin for the next pull is brutal.


----------



## HankDank (Jul 31, 2013)

Ice, by far the worst drug i've ever done. Had only tried meth a few times in highschool, was'nt a fan. Then in my early 20s a friend was smoking some stuff called Ice, he said its like meth, will speed you up for a day or so. Well I took a few good hits and 3 days later my heart had'nt stopped pounding extremely fast since i hit it. I actually ended up in the emergency room because it would'nt stop and i couldnt sleep at all. My heart rate was 195 bpm even after they dosed me with vallium to try and bring it down. I honestly thought I was going to die that day, I remember more than anything how I had to actually focus and manually force myself to breath otherwise I would'nt. For the next 3 months I could'nt go a day without having to nap atleast 3-4 times a day because I felt so exhausted after doing minimal activity and to this day, a good 9 years later I still have heart problems due to that one fuck up


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 31, 2013)

There is an actual album named 195bpm...really..if u never heard it look it up..


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 31, 2013)

First time I got iced was at a mtv hottub rave in roanoke va..came home at 6am an hadda explaine my long absence to my grandpa,tweeeeeeeeeeeekd!!!m:65)v_=f/hj;....yea..that kinda tweaked...I handed him a flyer from the rave and went to my room when I got home at 6....he went to his job,I waited,and went to a hotel....lol...


----------



## rizzlaking (Jul 31, 2013)

mephadrone 

oh that's where the last 6 days went 
don't do it


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 1, 2013)

Rizzla...why did you not like it? Too much for too long or the effect?


----------



## Skuxx (Aug 1, 2013)

6 nights in a row would have a helluva hangover. I tried it once, and didn't enjoy the hangover at all. did maybe .5-.7 in the night. It's more speedy and less euphoric than mdma.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 1, 2013)

DutchKillsRambo said:


> Watching your friends ceiling become liquid isn't fun to you?
> 
> Totally agree with the caveat of heroin. I know why people love it, but I puked my dick off the one time I tried it. If you like it thats all you. I enjoyed none of it.


Dope is great just don't get hooked or use needles. love coke but crack sucks so do xanax and drugs like it salvia sucks even more I hate alcohol its great while your drinking but the next morning your sick as fuck and did god knows what. hawian baby woodrose seeds suck too sure they make you trip but its so dirty kinda like robo tripping.


----------



## itinkitook2much (Aug 1, 2013)

METHAMPHETAMINE, got hooked. also the reason why I'm never doing coke.


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 1, 2013)

I hated meth and loved it the same...worst part was the dude with the weight left it in my house for storage..and I got to do all I wanted...ugg...


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 2, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> I hated meth and loved it the same...worst part was the dude with the weight left it in my house for storage..and I got to do all I wanted...ugg...


What a good/ bad thing.


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 2, 2013)

Yes. It was fun,but bad..he left coke at my house also...I didn't sleep much when I lived in oklahoma...lol


----------



## zhn0k (Sep 3, 2013)

jenkem

nig/char


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm not sure what to think about DMT.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Sep 4, 2013)

I can"t believe you tried this! I hear its the shit!





zhn0k said:


> jenkem
> 
> nig/char


----------

